# Guitars Built by Members of SS.org [pic heavy]



## Devotion

*This thread is meant to showcase guitars built by regular users, not by those who build proffesionally. If you build for profit feel free to show off your wares in the Dealer sub-forum. *

Welcome to our grand library of member-built guitars!

I've scanned all the pages in this forum section in search of finished guitars, and I believe I've collected almost all of them. *Have I forgotten yours? Just PM me, and I'll fit it in in a post together with a guitar around the same finishing date.*

I won't list guitars made by professional luthiers on this board like Canuck Brian or Darren, because they have their own threads in the Dealer's section, this is for the hobbyists. I don't want to offend you guys, this is just meant for putting the little man out there.

I have to say, I was dissapointed quite a few times. Many builds were literally an inch away from being finished, but couldn't make it into this thread. Please, if you start a thread here, intend to finish it, but don't leave it 90% completed as you then just tease us.

From now on you may add your own FINISHED guitars, following the current format of the thread (subject to change, I will notify if needed):



HTML:


[IMG]*********[/IMG]

Builder: [URL="****link****"]***name***[/URL]
Finished: mm/dd/yyyy

******additional info if needed, keep it short*******

[URL]*******[/URL]


Edit 30/8/2011: *Please post only builds!!!!* this is to keep the thread clean 


If you want to view a list of the build threads, you can click this link, thanks to elray for this.

People who have contributed to this thread: 
- elray for tagging the threads so they can be listed too
- Hyliannightmare for pointing out some guitars I had forgotten


----------



## Devotion

Builder: sd83
Finished: 01-29-2010

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ions/108389-7-string-fretless-56k-warned.html


----------



## Devotion

Builder: MaKo´s Tethan
Finished: 04-05-2010

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...-tethan-new-build-start-time-no-mistakes.html









Builder: murda_jr427
Finished: 04-18-2010

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...zations/116168-my-first-build-purple-rg7.html


----------



## Devotion

Builder: shitsøn
Finished: 06-17-2010

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ustomizations/116766-rga8-custom-project.html


----------



## Devotion

Builder: troyguitar
Finished: 11-16-2009

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...9066-troys-new-build-inspiration-returns.html


----------



## Devotion

Builder: DUY1337GUITAR
Finished: 07-30-2010

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...tions/125485-building-cardboard-acoustic.html


----------



## Devotion

Builder: johnice
Finished: 10-02-2010

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/125895-horizon-7-project.html


----------



## Devotion

Builder: superstarssjc
Finished: 10-08-2010

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ons/111335-my-8-string-project-check-out.html


----------



## Devotion

sk3ks1s
Finished: 11-12-2010

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...zations/122391-purple-apparatus-8-string.html


----------



## Devotion

Builder: cerfew
Finished: 11-30-2010 (missing the neck pick-up, so not 100% finished, but close enough to be posted here)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...tomizations/135887-building-my-first-7-d.html


----------



## Devotion

Builder: MaKo´s Tethan
Finished: 12-22-2010

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...thread-7-strings-fretless-bass-adventure.html


----------



## Devotion

Builder: adrock
Finished: 11-08-2010

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...tom-rgt-build-progress-56k-dont-even-try.html


----------



## Devotion

Builder: jeroenofzo
Finished: 07-04-2010

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...86452-iceman-7-build-its-coming-together.html


----------



## Devotion

Builder: flo
Finished: 01-31-2011

His first one he build for someone else, but he build it himself nonetheless.

The finished build thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...zations/145584-nordic-8-string-completed.html
The progress thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ic-kelly-custombuild-phase-1-making-plan.html


----------



## Devotion

Builder: methilde
Finished: 10-23-2010

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...t-awesome-axe-sequel-process-pics-inside.html


----------



## Devotion

Builder: ktingz
Finished: 03-18-2011

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...stomizations/148366-8-string-first-build.html


----------



## Devotion

Builder: gnroach
Finished: 04-23-2011

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...omizations/142536-superstrat-sixer-build.html
More in this thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...bony-top-shredmachine-build-process-pics.html


----------



## Devotion

Builder: 7 Strings of Hate
Finished: 05-11-2011

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/151932-zebra-2-reckoning.html


----------



## Devotion

Builder: CD1221
Finished: 05-22-2011

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...mizations/139268-sassafras-7-first-build.html


----------



## Devotion

Builder: airpanos
Finished: about 02-26-2011

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/134755-heavy-flyin-v.html


----------



## Devotion

Builder: MaKo´s Tethan
Finished: 07-04-2011

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...764-my-personal-tribute-copy-prs-guitars.html


----------



## Devotion

Builder: Totem_37
Finished: 04-24-2011

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...plete-picstory-instant-gratification-ftw.html


----------



## Devotion

Builder: helferlain
Finished: 07-09-2011

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...omic-headless-fanned-fret-phase-1-design.html


----------



## Devotion

Builder: rebell82
Finished: 02-09-2011

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/134948-my-rr7-build.html


----------



## Devotion

Builder: Floody_85
Finished: Only misses pickups, and no new updates were made, but the building itself is finished. No date will be put though.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...omizations/126367-27-5-baritone-rg-build.html


----------



## Devotion

Builder: scherzo1928
Finished: 03-20-2011

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...customizations/123272-pretending-luthier.html


----------



## JamesM

Great fucking work dude.


----------



## adrock

The Armada said:


> Great fucking work dude.


yeah man! 

and thanks for including me


----------



## Hyliannightmare

wowwgreat idea man


----------



## Devotion

Thanks guys, but from now on, please builds only  This is to keep the thread clean, comments on builds can be pm'd to the builder (no excuse for necro-bumping) and questions/comments about the thread can be pm'ed to me (click to send ^^)


----------



## Hyliannightmare

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...tions/122575-my-first-personal-neck-thru.html

l


----------



## CD1221

awesome thread. great idea.


----------



## AwakenNoMore

Ok so here's mine


----------



## ElRay

Devotion said:


> Builder: MaKo´s Tethan
> Finished: 04-05-2010
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...-tethan-new-build-start-time-no-mistakes.html


Here's the finished product thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...roject-is-done-56k-go-to-les-paul-forums.html

Ray


----------



## ElRay

Builder: idunno
Finished: 09/02/2011

Seven strings. Duncan invader bridge, BKP warpig neck, ebony board, coil splits, red fret markers, killswitch, never bought knobs

Build thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/169900-i-got-bored-made-guitar.html


----------



## Floody_85

Builder: Floody_85
Finished: 08/06/2011


27.5" Mahogany Setneck
Bloodwood fingerboard
Rg Style body
Floyd Rose 
Hexbucker Pickups

27.5" RG Build


----------



## TJV

Builder: valkkio
Finished: 09/04/2011

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...158988-diy-8-string-floyd-rose-valkkio-6.html


----------



## scherzo1928

TimSE's Bullet.




Builder: Sevenstring.org - View Profile: TimSE
Finished: 08-10-2009

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/85182-im-building-2-guitars-summer.html


----------



## Mysticlamp

not exactly a from scratch build but this is damn impressive




completed 1-29-11
that used to be a 6 STRING ibanez gio

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...nez-scale-conversion-7th-string-refinish.html


----------



## flo

My eightstring:




Completed in march 2009
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/94074-homemade-8-string-multiscale.html


fivestring bass:




finished 09-13-2010
Building thread: 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/98049-building-fivestring-bass-4.html


----------



## djohns74

Builder: David Johns (djohns74)
Finished: 9/6/11

Basically an Ibanez RG clone with a 27" scale conversion neck. Was going to just be a neck for an existing body, but it turned into my second complete build in the end.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...rg-conversion-neck-warning-lots-pictures.html


----------



## ElRay

Builder: Empryean
Finished: 06/01/2011 (It's still missing 3 frets, but give the kid a break)

Woodshop class 8-stringer

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ting-questions-8string-build-post2314092.html


----------



## vampiregenocide

This thread is a good idea.


----------



## Customisbetter

I remember almost all of these. I love this place.


----------



## scherzo1928

I feel bad for not posting this one in here before.










The infamous 8 string crazy build

Builder: anthonyferguson
Sevenstring.org - View Profile: anthonyferguson
Finished sometime in 2010

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...stomizations/106961-8-string-crazy-build.html


----------



## Blasphemer

This thread is instant pants-tightening material


----------



## USMarine75

I hate you all... I just put my JEMs in a woodshredder...


----------



## TimSE

Mine's in here yay 

I few of these i have missed

Dis thread


----------



## scherzo1928

TimSE said:


> Mine's in here yay
> 
> I few of these i have missed
> 
> Dis thread


 
ya man, your build made me want to build mine


----------



## Empryrean

Mine is in here 

I thoroughly enjoy this thread. great idea


----------



## Floody_85

Yea this thread is great. All these builds are awesome and I missed some of them so I've had fun going back through them all.


----------



## ElRay

*QUICK NOTE: If you add a thread to this post, please also add the 'member built" tag to the thread also.*

Ray


----------



## ElRay

Found another Oldie:






Builder: apixx
Finished: 12/07/2008

Self-made 7-string "OrganicShadow"

Ray


----------



## ElRay

Builder: Serratus
Finished: 09/19/2011

28" to 25-1/2" Fanned 7-string w/ progressive tension strings.

NGD (just finished building it!)

Ray


----------



## ElRay

Here are two older threads (in case somebody wants to combine them):
Got a Custom Built By an SS.org Member????

This one is not 100% OT because there are "Pro Built" guitars by SS.o members in there too

Home/custom built guitars


----------



## ivancic1al




----------



## Konfyouzd

Devotion said:


> Builder: flo
> Finished: 01-31-2011
> 
> His first one he build for someone else, but he build it himself nonetheless.
> 
> The finished build thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...zations/145584-nordic-8-string-completed.html
> The progress thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ic-kelly-custombuild-phase-1-making-plan.html


 


Flo = AMAZING


----------



## Ruins

Builder: Ruins
Finished: 05.2009
own design of Baritone Death Kelly


(7 string version of it is planed to be build rendered CAD preview




Url: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...kelly-building-thread-tutorial-lots-pics.html


----------



## ElRay

Builder: awesomeaustin
Finished: 07/27/2009

New 8 string build! (pics)

Ray


----------



## ElRay

Builder: Nile
Finished: 09/11/2011 (not 100%, but close enough)

Warmoth Star body, Explorer headstock

New Finally Almost Completed Warmoth


----------



## emguitars

my electric lute!




My 9 string!




7 string PRS hollowbody replica!




7 string fully hollow 335 replica!




7 string strat!




Another 7 string strat!




And just for kicks, an 8 string of another kind, my mandolin!


----------



## scherzo1928

Sinker Redwood topped baritone.

Builder: Scherzo1928
Sevenstring.org - View Profile: scherzo1928

Finished: 08/10/2011
build: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/139696-second-build.html
ngd: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/173817-i-finally-get-another-ngd.html#post2696037


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Brilliant work Scherzo.

Here's my humble submission.






Maple and Wenge Fretless Bass.

Builder: HaMMerHeD
Finished 19 September 2011
Build: First.

35" scale, ebony fingerboard and knobs, Bartolini narrow humbucker pickups, Passive electronics. Hipshot hardware.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ustomizations/154698-first-scratch-build.html


----------



## scherzo1928

Chambered solidbody mutiscale 7string nylon string guitar (what a mouthfull)

Builder: Scherzo1928
Sevenstring.org - View Profile: scherzo1928

Finished: 16/10/2011
build: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/148167-make-stop.html
NGD: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/174684-ngd-not-quite-average-7-string.html


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Once again, simply great work Scherzo.


----------



## mesaman000

holy crap. some nice guitars in here


----------



## MrButters

I call him Kenneth, first build. Swamp Ash body, maple neck, BKP nailbomb in neck and Cold Sweat in bridge


----------



## EQGuitars

Just finished this one this month...27 Fret 8-string, Maple Neck/Fretboard, Alder Body, DiMarzio D Activator 8


----------



## anthonyferguson

I know my 8's in here already, but it didn't have a pickup at that stage! 

8 string: 28"-25", handwound pickup. Walnut top, maple back... aluminium middle. Maple+ebony neck with rosewood fingerboard, hand milled bridge.

7 string: 27" shitty ebay pickups. Mahogany body, maple+sapele neck, rosewood fingerboard.

Sorry for the rubbish picture,






7 string conversion for a mate. Used to be a Harley Benton lmaowtfbbq RG copy. Mahogany back, maple top. Semi hollow. Original neck with slightly altered profile, heel and headstock. DiMarzio pickups and Ghost piezo system with MIDI output.


----------



## TimSE

Jesus wept! Some epic updates since the last time i visited this thread...!


----------



## Hollowway

Wow, I can't compete with what's been posted! Here's my stuck-in-adolescence builds. Bodies and necks from Warmoth, carving by me, professional paint...











The snake has red LEDs wired into the trem cavity so when the bar is pressed the eyes light up.


----------



## s_k_mullins

^ Dude, sick carving jobs on those!


----------



## CrowCore777

All of these are so nice!!


----------



## Kalan

Amazing work!


----------



## nathanwessel

Just checked this thread for the first time. There are some incredibly talented people on here! I'd love to give it a shot someday!


----------



## 1337

Devotion said:


> Builder: flo
> Finished: 01-31-2011
> 
> His first one he build for someone else, but he build it himself nonetheless.
> 
> The finished build thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...zations/145584-nordic-8-string-completed.html
> The progress thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ic-kelly-custombuild-phase-1-making-plan.html



OMG literally the most awesome guitar I have seen yet!


----------



## teleofseven

from:




to:









thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...tomizations/160892-7-string-telecaster-s.html


----------



## Purelojik

My Build Thread

My NGD


----------



## rick0link

Purelojik said:


> My Build Thread
> 
> My NGD



............wow


----------



## Trev57

The first guitar I have built.


----------



## pondman

Devotion said:


> Builder: helferlain
> Finished: 07-09-2011
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...omic-headless-fanned-fret-phase-1-design.html



Amazing build !!!


----------



## Diascizor

My six string Explorer bass. Nickname "The Snowboard"


----------



## flo

builder: flo
finished: may 2012


NGD

building


----------



## Call me rob

Here is my first post on ss, so I thought it would be appropriate to post one of the guitars I built. This one is a blackmachine inspired deal. I changed a few things from their design though. I used macassar ebony for the binding, changed the heastock design, bound the fingerboard and heastock with koa, used a laminated koa and wenge neck, and a tune o matic for the bridges with the strings ran through the body. The guitar pictured is one of two. I built them both at the same time. I regrettably gave one to my "buddy". If you would like to see the pictures in a larger format just click the pic and it will redirect you to a link with a larger format. Thanks for looking.


----------



## TimSE

Dat top...


----------



## Rusti

Building Thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...tomizations/121040-rustis-first-7-string.html

NGD:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...77943-ngd-rusti-27-7-7string.html#post2749009


----------



## Advv

Call me rob said:


> Here is my first post on ss, so I thought it would be appropriate to post one of the guitars I built. This one is a blackmachine inspired deal. I changed a few things from their design though. I used macassar ebony for the binding, changed the heastock design, bound the fingerboard and heastock with koa, used a laminated koa and wenge neck, and a tune o matic for the bridges with the strings ran through the body. The guitar pictured is one of two. I built them both at the same time. I regrettably gave one to my "buddy". If you would like to see the pictures in a larger format just click the pic and it will redirect you to a link with a larger format. Thanks for looking.



Amazing dude!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devotion

Long time no see guys.

Just wanted to say the ones posted since i've left are really awesome, keep up the work guys!!!


----------



## superstarssjc

My 8. 

29inch scale
alder body with curly maple top
black cherry stain and nitro finish
maple, wenge, purpleheart neck
headstock completely wrapped in curly maple veneer


----------



## Levi79

superstarssjc said:


> My 8.
> 
> 29inch scale
> alder body with curly maple top
> black cherry stain and nitro finish
> maple, wenge, purpleheart neck
> headstock completely wrapped in curly maple veneer


Nice work man. The flame maple on the back of the headstock is a really nice touch.


----------



## rick0link

superstarssjc said:


> My 8.
> 
> 29inch scale
> alder body with curly maple top
> black cherry stain and nitro finish
> maple, wenge, purpleheart neck
> headstock completely wrapped in curly maple veneer



....wow!


----------



## BlackWidowESP

The Guitars I built at luthiery school
Acoustic












LPJ








Set Neck








Archtop


----------



## Durero

Very nice! 

Which school did you attend?


----------



## BlackWidowESP

I did the 6 month program at Galloup School of Luthiery in Big Rapids, Michigan. It was a blast and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Whoop Whoop!


----------



## Yaris

Konfyouzd said:


> Whoop Whoop!


----------



## ElRay

Devotion said:


> URL="http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/elray.html"]elray[/URL] for tagging the threads so they can be listed too


ALL: I know this is a bit off-topic, but I have fallen behind and missed quite a few recent ones. If you come across any member-built guitar threads without the "member built" tag, please add it. To do that:
Go to the bottom of the page
In the "Tags" section, on the far right, you'll see "Edit Tags"
Click "Edit Tags"
Start typing "member built" in the text box
The tag "member built" will pop-up in the list
Select "member built"
Click "Save Changes"

Ray


----------



## sibanez29

Posting my fan-fret tendonitis-buster on recommendation:
















More pictures and specs can be found in the NGD thread: 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/202275-ngd-home-built-fan-fret-baritone.html

No build thread, sorry!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Konfyouzd said:


> Whoop Whoop!



Apologies to DJohns74 for not giving him a proper shout out on this thing. Every day I spend a significant portion of my day literally just staring at it. Here's the build thread for anyone interested!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...aking-7-string-baritone-explorer-content.html


----------



## Levi79

I made this guy. First go at building a guitar. Or anything really for that matter 













NGD Thread


----------



## Konfyouzd

I like your style man...


----------



## eddiewarlock

Guitars i've built for myself

Les Paul custom, spanish cedar neck and body






















Gray camo warlock, purpleheart spanish cedar neck, 3 pieces, mahogany wings, ebony fretboard, duncan JB pickup :twisted: 





















this is my first luthiery attemp, it started life as a Bronze warlock. I made a mahogany body for it, added a duncan distortion pickup, and grover tuners, and i glued the neck.











all mahogany red warlock











ESP style Explorer











Copy of a Jackson Kelly










Group Shot


----------



## eddiewarlock

better pic of the flying V























Roswell Rhoads


----------



## eddiewarlock




----------



## speedy thrash

An 8 string Tele, finished 06-26-12, built by me.


----------



## TJV

Builder: TJV
Finished: 07/20/2012

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ns/194717-spalted-28-8-string-wenge-neck.html


----------



## pondman

[/IMG]
Builder - Pondman .

Finished - June 2012 . 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ations/200882-7-string-hardtailuni-style.html

Acacia and Mahogany laminate body , Acacia neck and Ebony finger-board .


----------



## cult

Builder: cult
Finished: 09/13/2012

The actual build was finished way before, on the given date I just reworked the electronics for a last time.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-myself-strat-summer-attention-pic-heavy.html


----------



## ASoC

Builder: ASoC
Finished: 9-22-2012

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ions/185035-first-6-string-build-lets-go.html


----------



## flow

there are some BEAUTIFUL guitars in this thread guys. i hope to someday build my own too


----------



## pondman

Builder . Pondman

June 2012

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/196671-7-string-voyager.html

Curly Maple fingerboard , Mahogany and Acacia reverse neck , Low pro edge , Dimarzio pups .


----------



## Curt

My guitar-to-be will someday soon make an appearence here. 

Amazing work in this thread. <3


----------



## RickyCigs

My second build. All maple Rhoads style 7 string V


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/210023-custom-rhoads-style-7-string-second-build-project.html


----------



## mwcarl

Builder: mwcarl
Finished: October 2012

African mahogany body, flamed maple top, Pau Ferro neck with indian rosewood fingerboard. 35" scale. Gotoh tuners, Hipshot bridge, DiMarzio pickups. Waterborne finished.


----------



## mwcarl

Builder: mwcarl
Finished: October 2012

Black walnut body, Redwood lace burl top, Indian rosewood neck with birdseye maple fingerboard and cocobolo binding. 27" scale. Hipshot tuners and bridge with Graphtech Piezo saddles, Bareknuckle Black Dog pickups. Waterborne finished.


----------



## mwcarl

Builder: mwcarl
Finished: October 2012

Honduran mahogany body, spalted/flamed Oregon Myrtle top with cream binding, Bubinga neck with ebony fingerboard. 25"-26" scale. Hipshot tuners, ABM single saddles, Bareknuckle Nailbomb pickups. Waterborne finished.


----------



## mwcarl

Builder: mwcarl
Finished: October 2012

Bubinga body, carved figured Oregon Myrtle top, Cobobolo and Flamed Maple set neck (almost neck-through) with Ziricote fingerboard and Bubinga headstock. 25.5" scale. Sperzel tuners, Gotoh Tune-O-Matic bridge, EMG-X pickups. Waterborne finished.


----------



## andrx

work in progress

maoghany neck & body
maple top
rosewood fretboard
Jumbo fret

color????

here is the gallery https://www.dropbox.com/sh/5q7zkwxbc79pi1r/NSawsiMI4j/LP Gold


----------



## skeels

I can finally post in here!






Without this forum, I NEVER would have done this.
Thanks to all you guys!


----------



## ArnoldHablewitz

Maite Hablecaster (named after my wife) Builder: Arnold Hablewitz Finished: 11/26/12


----------



## Walterson

You can finde some more pictures here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...219105-welcome-some-home-build-7-strings.html

and here:

Flickr: Walterson Guitars' Photostream


----------



## skarz

^ that's an unique shape!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Finally get to post here!






Build thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ns/155945-eve-guitar-3-years-making-kind.html
Finished: November 28, 2012

One piece mahogany body with 0.7" flamed maple carved top, maple neck with ebony fretboard and 22 stainless steel frets, EMG 81, SA, and 85 pickups, Original Floyd Rose bridge.


----------



## Walterson

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-ergonomic-6-string-multiscale-many-pics.html


----------



## Gregori

Wow, there are some sweet custom builds in this thread! I'm honored to post mine in here.














Finished Dec 7, 2012

More pics and info here.


----------



## kevdes93

how did you guys learn how to do this...


----------



## BlackMastodon

This forum, projectguitar.com, etc.


----------



## Gregori

kevdes93 said:


> how did you guys learn how to do this...


Some schooling for woodworking, forums, youtube videos, books....

I'd say the basics of woodworking should be learned before moving on to instrument building. You might check your locals schools and see what woodworking instruction is available.


----------



## jarnozz

Date Finished: 27-12-2012
Builder: Jarnozz
Build threat: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/209238-first-build-ibanez-blackmachine-content.html


----------



## pondman

Finished - 23/1/13

Builder - Pondman.

Build thread - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...omizations/224854-snow-induced-jem-build.html

Details - Multi laminate body (Curly Maple,Paduk,Maple,Mahogany,Basswood), Mahogany and Maple neck with 2 way T-rod,Maple finger-board , Pyramid inlays , Dimarzio Breed pickups , Edge Pro Trem. Tru Oil finish.


----------



## Walterson

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...omebuild-no-frills-metall-axe-56k-no-way.html


----------



## JamminJAP

I really like the way you did that binding !!!!!


----------



## pondman

Builder - Pondman

Specs - Tulipwood ,Wenge ,Mahogany,Paduk ,Maple and walnut body.
Acacia ,Walnut and Mahogany neck with curly Maple F-board.

Built - 2012 

Link - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...tomizations/213084-new-7-custom-accident.html


----------



## pondman

Builder - Pondman

Specs - Wenge and Walnut body .
Acacia and Mahogany neck with Walnut finger-board.
Blaze pickups.
Floyde Rose trem.

Built - 2012

Link to build thread - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...stomizations/222876-7-string-strat-build.html


----------



## skeels

Forgot to put this booger in here! 








































What's in there:
Ash/maple body
Rosewood/walnut/maple neck
SD Custom and PAF
Blood, sweat and tears, lots of tears


----------



## the britt shredder

^that guitar is beautiful


----------



## TJV

Builder: TJV
Finished: 9/9/2012


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...e-neckthru-27-frets-7-string.html#post3116959


----------



## TJV

Builder: TJV
Finished: 4/23/2013


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...semi-hollow-content-27-frets.html#post3475809


----------



## tommychains

I'll be building a guitar soon, the inspiration being an octopus

Stay tuned!


----------



## Walterson

More Pictures and Specs here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...uild-gd-ergonomic-multiscale-sevenstring.html


----------



## JamminJAP

WHAT!!! Thats crazy!


----------



## capoeiraesp

I had help with my build. Does it still count?


----------



## AwDeOh

This is the axe you built on the Ormsby course, yeah? Very very nice.


----------



## Nag

what is the top wood on this last one ?


----------



## capoeiraesp

Yep, built it in Ormsby's guitar course. Thanks!
It's burled walnut veneer, which is a total bastard to work with because it's so fragile.


----------



## muffinbutton

Is it cracked? It looks like there's a crack in the first picture.


----------



## Taylor

muffinbutton said:


> Is it cracked? It looks like there's a crack in the first picture.



Looks like it's just a reflection.


----------



## muffinbutton

Either way, looks awesome.


----------



## capoeiraesp

I think I know what you're thinking by 'cracked'. The line where the sunlight finishes on the left side of the body is wavy/cracked looking because I didn't get enough coats of clear lacquer on it and the nature of the burl veneer gives different divots and depth at random. Normally it's just an oil finish that's done in Ormsby's course but we got a few treats like clear coating. Undortunately I ran out of time and had to fly back to the otherside of Oz. I'll be finishing it off properly when I go back to his workshop later this year.


----------



## satchisgod

pondman said:


> Builder - Pondman
> 
> Specs - Wenge and Walnut body .
> Acacia and Mahogany neck with Walnut finger-board.
> Blaze pickups.
> Floyde Rose trem.
> 
> Built - 2012
> 
> Link to build thread - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...stomizations/222876-7-string-strat-build.html


 
Very, very nice!!!


----------



## nonuz




----------



## skeels

I keep forgetting this thread! Sorry, Ray!

Also, that dang Parkish guitar is cool^!

So, this is build number three..





















More pics here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...stomizations/232830-third-build-mark-two.html

What's in there: 
Ash w/ bubinga top with "boat hull" contours and bevels
Rosewood/maple/walnut neck w/ walnut "collar"
Flamed maple fretboard- need to get some better shots of that
Spalted maple headstock cap
X2N bridge, Ibby stock neck from an old MIJ S7420
No-name bridge and tuners
Bone nut, naturally...


----------



## silent_k

^That looks great!

Thanks to Ray for the reminder about posting to this thread. In the interest of efficiency I'll include pix of a bunch of things I've made in the past couple of years to this post with a few details, many of which I made before I was a member here -- hope this is OK (Ray, if it's better to split into separate posts, let me know):

Build #1: Jazzmaster (built during a lutherie workshop & completed at home)
Alder body
Flame maple neck
Macassar ebony fingerboard
Fralin pickups
















Build #2: Jazzmaster (built for a friend)
Walnut body
Maple/Walnut neck (neck un-oiled in these photos)
Rosewood fingerboard
Seymour Duncan pickups
















Build #3: 5-string fretless bass
Walnut body
Birdseye maple/mahogany/purpleheart neck
Macassar ebony fingerboard
Dimarzio pickups






Build #4: Fretless Jazzmaster
Black korina body
Black korina neck
Ebony fingerboard
Dimarzio pickups











Build #5: White Jazzmaster (b-day gift for my brother -- he used to have a real 60's-era Jazzmaster with this color scheme)
Poplar body
Maple neck
Bolivian rosewood fingerboard
Seymour Duncan pickups






Build #6: Semi-hollow Starcaster (sorry about the blurry picture of the back)
Mahogany core/bookmatched quilted maple top & back
Mahogany neck
Rosewood fingerboard
Dimarzio pickups
















Build #7: Floyd guitar (Build thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/209396-new-6-string-build-w-floyd-trem.html)
Walnut body
Lightly spalted & figured bookmatched maple top
Padauk neck
Ebony fingerboard
Dimarzio pickups











Build #8: Headless 8-string (Build thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/188783-headless-8-string-multiscale-build.html)
Alder/Padauk body
Black korina top
Padauk/Flame maple neck
Bolivian rosewood fingerboard
Dimarzio pickups
















Build #9: Klein (Build thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/223444-klein-style-build.html)
Mahogany body
Bookmatched lightly figured & spalted maple top
Mahogany neck
Rosewood fingerboard
Dimarzio/Roland pickups











Not pictured: a neck-through guitar the same shape as the bass, and a black Jazzmaster, neither of which turned out well and were "decommissioned".


----------



## Gregori

Damn, Silent_K, you are a very diverse builder. All of it looks pretty awesome too!


----------



## silent_k

Gregori said:


> Damn, Silent_K, you are a very diverse builder. All of it looks pretty awesome too!



Thanks man! I like to try something different with each build, which can make it hard to track my progress since I introduce new ways to fuck up every time. But I'm narrowing in on some particular things I'd like to do more of.


----------



## muffinbutton

silent_k said:


> Thanks man! I like to try something different with each build, which can make it hard to track my progress since I introduce new ways to fuck up every time. But I'm narrowing in on some particular things I'd like to do more of.



Going through the build for the 8 string and I just learned how to do multiscale shit. Thanks!


----------



## MikeK

First build.

25.5" scale
24 frets
basswood body
Rosewood/Maple/Walnut neck through body
Ebony Fingerboard
EMG 81-7X Bridge PU
EMG 60-7X Neck PU


----------



## straymond

a friggin' vandy 7! you don't know how many times i've dreamed about this! awesome job!


----------



## MikeK

I even contacted Peavey about having a 7 string V-Type built. They said no, so I spec'd out my 6er to a 7 and went to town on it. Turns out I love wood working!


----------



## CloudsofGrass

Wow, there sure are a lot of talented people in this thread. I was proud of myself for building this partscaster, but most of the axes in this thread put it to shame.


----------



## sandalhat

Hello all! First post here. I feel humbled to post my build in this thread with so many fantastic builds! This is my first ever guitar build, done from scratch obviously with strong PRS influences. It isn't a straight copy when it comes down to some fine details, with just a few things done more how I wanted them for this build. I'm also not a woodworker, so I took this one slow and did my homework. I had some help from my father, who isn't a woodworker either, hah! It was a good reason to visit often and a good project like we hadn't done together in a while. 

Now of course I'm planning new builds - my second build will probably be a 7 string. I've never owned an extended range guitar of any kind, so I'm pretty excited to get it built. My interest in 7 strings has really piqued lately, but I figure why buy when I can make a great guitar and a great project at the same time! Anyway, on to the pics of my build:


----------



## pondman

Built________________2013
Specs_______________Wenge and laminate body.
Walnut,Maple ,Mahogany neck . 
Purpleheart f-board. 
Carvin actives.
27" scale.
Link_________________ http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu.../227770-als-8-string-neckthrough-madness.html


----------



## Mattmc74

More pics here. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...mizations/234646-my-first-7-string-build.html


----------



## helferlain

ergonomic twins:






http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-2-x-6-strings-ergonomic-twins-homebuild.html


----------



## kilinguitars

My first build 7 strings FR tele


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE

First Build - 37.5" scale 6 string fretless bass tuned F#BEADG.





More pictures in the build thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ions/216103-6-string-fretless-bass-build.html


----------



## Carver

here are a couple of my builds - 1 7 string and 1 8 string.

both shred like a mad man, i love them


----------



## margar2

My new build!!!  Hope you'll enjoy it!!! 












































Specs:
&#8226; Body: Mahogany
&#8226; Neck: Mahogany
&#8226; Fingerboard: Ebony
&#8226; Construction: Neck-thru
&#8226; Inlay: N/A
&#8226; Scale: 25.5&#8221;
&#8226; Frets: 24
&#8226; Tuners: Kluson
&#8226; Bridge: Schaller
&#8226; Strap Lock: Schaller
&#8226; Pickup: Bare Knuckle Aftermath Black Battleworn covered, W/ Black Bolts
&#8226; Controls: 1,Master Volume
&#8226; Finish: Solid, &#8220;Alien Green Flu-o&#8221;


----------



## sochmo

nonuz said:


>



This is awesome


----------



## sochmo

Carver said:


> here are a couple of my builds - 1 7 string and 1 8 string.
> 
> both shred like a mad man, i love them


love the single hum


----------



## HurrDurr

margar2 said:


> Specs:
> &#8226; Body: Mahogany
> &#8226; Neck: Mahogany
> &#8226; Fingerboard: Ebony
> &#8226; Construction: Neck-thru
> &#8226; Inlay: N/A
> &#8226; Scale: 25.5&#8221;
> &#8226; Frets: 24
> &#8226; Tuners: Kluson
> &#8226; Bridge: Schaller
> &#8226; Strap Lock: Schaller
> &#8226; Pickup: Bare Knuckle Aftermath Black Battleworn covered, W/ Black Bolts
> &#8226; Controls: 1,Master Volume
> &#8226; Finish: Solid, &#8220;Alien Green Flu-o&#8221;


 

SO... GREEN...


----------



## Carver

sochmo said:


> love the single hum


 oh me too man, i love the way it looks, i had originally planed on slapping a hb in the neck position, but once i had it all layed out this was the way to go for sure. that pickup sounds great to my ears too. certainly owns its name "crunch lab 7"


----------



## nonuz




----------



## nonuz




----------



## nonuz




----------



## nonuz




----------



## nonuz




----------



## patata

nonuz said:


>



Sick!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Damn... Brian is sick nasty...


----------



## RickyCigs

So many stupidly nice builds! 

Here's my third attempt. 













Here's the build thread:http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/233127-7-string-walnut-super-strat-3rd-build.html

And here's some vids of it.


----------



## Chuck

So I didn't build this, but my uncle did and I think it's very much worth sharing.













As you can see it's a Les Paul, specs AFAIK:

-Mahogany body and neck
-Rosewood board
-Standard frets
-Birds Eye Maple top
-Some vintage tremolo, idk 
-Cream binding
-Block MoP inlays
-Snakewood pickup rings

I'll ask him about it more neck time I'm over there. And hopefully get nice pictures eventually. It's his first and only build. He made it about 10 years ago


----------



## Konfyouzd

How did your uncle get to be such a boss? That thing is sexy...


----------



## Chuck

Konfyouzd said:


> How did your uncle get to be such a boss? That thing is sexy...



Haha I'm not sure. But he is a woodworker and a kitchen renovator. He's actually re-doing my families kitchen right now. But anyway, yeah he's pretty boss


----------



## Konfyouzd

Then I need to get on my woodworking projects with my friend that does kitchen and bathroom remodeling for a living. It's a sign! 

This is a little nerdy, but do you happen to know what the radius on that fretboard is?


----------



## Chuck

Konfyouzd said:


> Then I need to get on my woodworking projects with my friend that does kitchen and bathroom remodeling for a living. It's a sign!
> 
> This is a little nerdy, but do you happen to know what the radius on that fretboard is?



Its whatever your typical Gibson radius is, is what he told me I think. So what like 8 or 10 inches, I'm not sure. I don't play anything like these guitars and like my 15.7in Ibanez radii.


----------



## Curt

Standard Gibby radius is generally 12", I believe. That birdseye looks nice!


----------



## Chuck

Curt said:


> Standard Gibby radius is generally 12", I believe. That birdseye looks nice!



Ahh okay. And yeah indeed I've never seen a birds eye top before.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Ahh... Better than a strat... 

This is why I love my ARZ so much... It looks like one of those w/ a 15" radius. But of course I don't get that sexy ass birdseye top...


----------



## Curt

I have seen a couple birdseye tops, but they were on cheap epi's and aren't near as nice as that build.


----------



## muffinbutton

I was gonna ask if he made the trem himself. and does that bridge feel like a TOM?


----------



## Konfyouzd

It looks like it would feel like a TOM... Doesn't appear to be recessed...


----------



## Chuck

muffinbutton said:


> I was gonna ask if he made the trem himself. and does that bridge feel like a TOM?



I'm not sure if he made the trem himself. And unfortunately I haven't played it yet. But I'll make a note to play next time I'm at his house(probably within the next week or so) and I can tell you afterwards


----------



## Chuck

Konfyouzd said:


> It looks like it would feel like a TOM... Doesn't appear to be recessed...



This. Or it might feel like the bridge on an Ibanez RGA121 or the PRS Paul's guitar


----------



## muffinbutton

Misery Theory said:


> This. Or it might feel like the bridge on an Ibanez RGA121 or the PRS Paul's guitar



That's why I was asking. It looks like it would be more comfortable to rest your hand on than a normal TOM.


----------



## Cloudy

Damn thats a slick les paul misery.


----------



## crazygtr

Six stringer, but if you guys let me, I'll play...

Specs:
bolt on construction
chambered sapelle body
flamed maple top
maple neck
ebony fretboard
oil + wax finish
graphtech nut 1 11/16
no fret markers
side markers
chrome gotoh hardware
master vol, master tone, Coil split on tone pot, 3 way toggle
neck pickup Duncan P-Rail
bridge pickup Suhr SSH

please excuse the crappy cel pics



















last two shots show the real colors. Thanks for watching.


----------



## Walterson

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-gd-7-string-metal-machine-picture-heavy.html


----------



## MetalBuddah

Alright... /thread

Walterson stole the show once again


----------



## Walterson

MetalBuddah said:


> Alright... /thread


----------



## rx

Walnut + cherry + walnut hand-carved body
Hipshop type A bridge
wilkinson tuners
Seymour Duncan SSB-5 pickups
all tone controls on the rear cavity cover
Warmoth Gecko 5 custom maple/maple neck with walnut stripes (the woodshop didn't have tools required for fretting)


----------



## BDMCCR

this thread is getting better and better, I hope I won´t cause it to worsen...
I´m not much of a photographer, but I´ve searched the nicest wall in the condo, though 
Enjoy!


----------



## JamminJAP

you are out of your mind if you think that beautiful guitar worsens this thread! 

Awesome post!!


----------



## patata

BDMCCR said:


>



Simplicity wins.WOOHOO


----------



## BDMCCR

Thanks dudes!


----------



## mwcarl

BDMCCR said:


> this thread is getting better and better, I hope I won´t cause it to worsen...
> I´m not much of a photographer, but I´ve searched the nicest wall in the condo, though
> Enjoy!



Did you use wrong side hipshot tuners and mount them backwards?  Otherwise looks nice.


----------



## BDMCCR

mwcarl said:


> Did you use wrong side hipshot tuners and mount them backwards?  Otherwise looks nice.



?
wouldn´t they be rightly installed then?


----------



## mwcarl

BDMCCR said:


> ?
> wouldn´t they be rightly installed then?



Nope, aside from looking upside down they also tune by turning the knob in a direction that is opposite from virtually every other tuner.


----------



## pondman

JamminJAP said:


> you are out of your mind if you think that beautiful guitar worsens this thread!
> 
> Awesome post!!


I'll second that .


----------



## BDMCCR

mwcarl said:


> Nope, aside from looking upside down they also tune by turning the knob in a direction that is opposite from virtually every other tuner.



I always thought minus and minus equals plus.... 
I installed them like that because I think it looks cooler that way particularly with the headstock shape a regular tuner would´ve looked weird.... ...to me at least... but people say I´m a little , so....


----------



## skeels

+1 for backwards tuners!


----------



## BDMCCR

skeels said:


> +1 for backwards tuners!



right on dude!


----------



## JamminJAP

I have tried......and tried.. to find something cosmetically wrong with the tuners! I don't understand all the fuss! I stare at tuners..then I find my eyes being attracted to the beauty of the entire guitar!! 

Which reminds me, I would like to become your friend, hang out at your house, get you drunk, steal your guitar & your girlfriend! Ha Ha...

You have a beautiful axe sir.


----------



## patata

skeels said:


> I can finally post in here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without this forum, I NEVER would have done this.
> Thanks to all you guys!



The bridge pickup isn't actually a bridge on the bass side right?


----------



## BDMCCR

JamminJAP said:


> I have tried......and tried.. to find something cosmetically wrong with the tuners! I don't understand all the fuss! I stare at tuners..then I find my eyes being attracted to the beauty of the entire guitar!!
> 
> Which reminds me, I would like to become your friend, hang out at your house, get you drunk, steal your guitar & your girlfriend! Ha Ha...
> 
> You have a beautiful axe sir.



thanks! ...I guess... Haven´t got no problem with the drinkin and hangin out... but the axe is mine!  
As for stealing my girl I´d like to quote Leonidas, King of Sparta: "Clearly you don't know our women."


----------



## BDMCCR

patata said:


> The bridge pickup isn't actually a bridge on the bass side right?



I don´t get the question


----------



## texshred777

BDMCCR said:


> I don´t get the question


 
He was just remarking how far away the pup is from the bridge on the bass side..not angled.


----------



## BDMCCR

Still dont really understand... But the bridge PU is angled just like the bridge with about 5 mm space between the two... I hope this answers the question...


----------



## Durero

BDMCCR said:


> Still dont really understand... But the bridge PU is angled just like the bridge with about 5 mm space between the two... I hope this answers the question...



The post about the straight pickup was referring to the guitar posted by skeels, not the guitar with the angled pickup posted by you.


----------



## BDMCCR

Thanks For clearing that up... Seems like I should drink a little less...


----------



## Lifestalker

So many nice builds in this thread. Congrats to everyone for their efforts.


----------



## pondman

Builder- Pondman
Built- 2013
Thread link- http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...s/238842-new-old-build-7-string-explorer.html
Specs- Sapele and Spalted Birdeye Maple body .
Oak ,Maple and Mahogany neck with Lace-wood headstock plate.
Spalt Birdseye finger-board.
Floyde bridge.
Seymore Duncan Blackout pickups.


----------



## skeels

I was going to say something about that first "build" of mine.

Something bridge... explorer... fanned something... bird's eye yumminess... something something.... dat top... 


I'm sorry, what was the question again?


----------



## straymond

that's just... too awesome... sauce..


----------



## jarnozz

Builder: SevenString.org - View Profile: jarnozz
date of completion: 11-9-2013

build thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...6-7-strings-aren-t-enough-8-string-build.html


----------



## pondman

Builder - Pondman.
Finished -20/9/13
Thread -http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/244758-i-must-have-iceman.html


----------



## patata

Builderatata
Finished:23/09/2013


----------



## pondman

Builder - Pondman.
Date - 2013
Link - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/246046-9-string-v.html
Specs - Zebrawood, Maple and Meranti body.
Wenge, Lacewood, Padauk, Mahogany 7 piece neck.
Wenge finger-board.
Lace Alumitone Death Bucker pickups.
Home made bridge.
Tuning - C#,F#,B,E,A,D,G,B,E


----------



## mwcarl

7-string, 27" scale
Swamp ash body with redwood lace burl top, 34mm thick
Flame maple, padauk and maple laminated set neck
Birdseye maple 16" radius fretboard bound with cocobolo and Luminlay side dots
3+4 Hipshot non-locking open back tuners
Hipshot bridge
Flush mount Dunlop straplocks
Dimarzio Evolution 7 bridge pickup, Air Norton 7 neck pickup
Tru-Oil finished


----------



## mwcarl

6-string, 25.5" scale
Black walnut body with stained quilted maple top, 35mm thick
Flame maple, fibre veneer and maple laminated set neck with ebony scarf laminate
East indian rosewood 16" radius fretboard bound with ebony
3+3 Hipshot non-locking open back tuners
Hipshot bridge
Flush mount Dunlop straplocks
Bareknuckle Nailbomb ceramic bridge, Nailbomb neck
Tru-Oil finished


----------



## mwcarl

6-string, 25-26" scale
African mahogany body with claro walnut top, 32mm thick
Cocobolo bolt-on neck
Bocote 16" radius fretboard bound with flame maple
T4M headless bridge/tuners and string locks
Flush mount Dunlop straplocks
Bareknuckle Black Dog pickup set
Tru-Oil finished


----------



## Watty

While I am not by any means a fan of the body style, those builds looks fantastic from a craftsmanship standpoint; great work!


----------



## straymond

Seriously, and this goes out to all of you.
This thread should be e-mailed to all the big guitarcompanies.
They will all think the same thing. "Sheit, we gotta step up our game!"


----------



## BouhZik

Pondman everywhere! This man is talented and productive.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Perhaps too productive.


----------



## skeels

^ I know, right!? Is he some kind of alien? Or a beer drinking robot from outer space?


If that's the case, man, I want to be one too!


----------



## nonuz

thru neck construction 
maple - rosewood - maple neck
mahogany body wings
emg hz bridge pickups
lace alumitone neck pickups
abm mueler single bridge
hipshot griplock reverse tuners
fanned fret 25.5" - 27" scale
rosewood fretboard
abalone special inlays


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

DistinguishedPapyrus
Completed 11/3/2013


This is my first complete scratch build, but I've already got another build started, so more to come.
Future plans for this guitar include electronics upgrade and revising the neck contour.

6 string 
body shape inspired by Blackmachine
set neck construction
hard maple and wenge 5 piece neck
bone nut
infinite radius fretboard
wenge fretboard and headstock veneer
2 way LMI truss rod
2 piece soft maple body with bookmatched walnut top
cheap pups, salvaged from an epiphone les paul (to be upgraded later)
gotoh tuners
hipshot 0.175" bridge
stewmac jumbo fretwire


Build Thread Here


----------



## pondman

BlackMastodon said:


> Perhaps too productive.



Hmmm ?


----------



## pondman

nonuz said:


> thru neck construction
> maple - rosewood - maple neck
> mahogany body wings
> emg hz bridge pickups
> lace alumitone neck pickups
> abm mueler single bridge
> hipshot griplock reverse tuners
> fanned fret 25.5" - 27" scale
> rosewood fretboard
> abalone special inlays



That is just amazing !!


----------



## BlackMastodon

pondman said:


> Hmmm ?


I'm not saying you're a lizard-man who kidnapped a group of luthiers to work for you, but I'm not NOT saying that.


----------



## pondman

Builder - Pondman (Al)
Date - 2013
Link - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...izations/246725-8-string-v-final-trilogy.html
Specs - Body - Spalted Beech and Sapele
Neck - 7 piece - Oak, Purple Heart, Maple, Wenge .
27" scale.


----------



## XxJoshxX

Builder:XxJoshxX
Thread:http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...xjoshxxs-2013-home-depot-challenge-build.html


----------



## Walterson

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...econd-attempt-home-made-strandberg-boden.html

























Thanks to Ola for this great design!


----------



## BlackMastodon

He's baaaack!!


----------



## Cloudy

Man that neck is just...wow.


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign

Pure Sex man GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## callankirk

Seriously Walterson, your guitars are just unreal. You have got some incredible, amazing talent man!


----------



## will_shred

I really wish I had the woodworking skill to actually build my own guitars from scratch.


----------



## jemfloral

soooo much love for the pond man and walterson builds. pond man's green maple topped guitar is gorgeous, and I wish I could get walterson to build me one of his strandberg inspired builds!


----------



## Ryan Duke

This thread is superb. So much talent and creativity. I love seeing all the unique wood combinations.


----------



## Lion Guitars

Hi guys
this is one of my 5 hand made sevenstring guitars 
What do you think about them?









the picture that you see attached is an old one. Now it has a new bridge (hipshot) and a new neck pickup (DiMarzio air Norton)


----------



## pondman

Builder - pondman.
Build date - 2013.
Specs -Black Cabbage Bark and Smoked Tulip-wood body.
5 piece neck - Wenge,Purple Heart,Maple and Spalted Cherry F-board with 25 - 27.5 fan and super jumbo frets.
Thread Link http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ustomizations/250518-fanned-fret-7-build.html


----------



## jahosy

Just completed. 









Link to build thread http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ations/247955-first-build-7ff-single-cut.html


----------



## AKan

Builder: AKan
Finished: 11/26/2013


----------



## XxJoshxX

AKan said:


> Builder: AKan
> Finished: 11/26/2013


----------



## Lion Guitars

wow!


----------



## Walterson

Way more pictures and spec:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-gd-holiday-les-paul-build-picture-heavy.html


----------



## Tharin

Hi there, this is my first post on Sevenstring.
I've been building and modding Ibanez guitars and own design guitars for a while and after completion of my latest felt the need to show some of them of with this forum.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## straymond

that 7-string reverse headstock JPM?

pure art, my man.


----------



## pondman

Builder - Pondman
Date 2013
Specs - Spalted Elm top ,Mahogany back body.
5 piece neck - WEnge,Purple Heart and maple.
Mahogany ,Walnut ,Maple finger board and Super Jumbo frets.
25 - 28" fan.

Build link http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ions/253089-8-string-fanned-parker-style.html


----------



## Neilzord

That kind of "reverse bevel" is a nice touch! Awesome Parker style guitar!! Some beasts in this thread!


----------



## amodernmyth87

This is my first custom self build
American Black Walnut Body, 3 ply Maple/Walnut Neck, Grover Original Rotomatics, Gotoh Tune-O-Matic and Tailpiece, and Seymour Duncan Duncan Distortion and Jazz pups.




[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## patata

Clean as heck


----------



## Infused1

Built this about 5 years ago, did 2 of them, these were prototypes, Im in the middle of building the Final Design versions, doing one matte black and the other with some really nice quilted maple. Ill post those asap.


----------



## xDrAcHeNx

Les Paul, Standard Specs, SD Hotrod Set.


----------



## Purelojik

I thought i'd already posted these pics here before but i must hav been mistaken
Here are two builds i did last year. 

This was a bass my best friend from college commissioned me to build for her brother in New York. I actually had the pleasure of being able to present it to him myself when he was in LA for a holiday. Planned it out with his g/f and it was a total surprise. 
Specs: Quilted Maple top
Honduran Mahogany back
Tru oil finish with wax
EMG MMTW bass pickup (Sounds amazing)
Neck is Bubinga with a maple stripe.

I really had trouble letting this one go. I wanted it for myself

















Here's my friend's brother with it! 




And here is a personal challenge build for myself. 

Its a Semi Hollow Redwood/Swamp Ash 
26 Scale, with a flame maple and bocote neck, ebony board
BKP Supermassive Bridge, BKP Nantucket p90 neck

these pickups just SLAY. all my recent sound demos are with it. 

i love the 26 scale length, it allows me to tune to baritone when i want to and standard when i feel like it as well.













Here's How the redwood sounds:


[SC]https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/something-ominous-v2-mix[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/quiet-night[/SC]


----------



## Necromagnon

Can we have a pictures of the back of that redwood beauty?


----------



## Purelojik

Necromagnon said:


> Can we have a pictures of the back of that redwood beauty?



i checked my pictures and realized i never took any of the back of the guitar! once my exams over this week i'll be back at the apartment and i'll take some pics. its probably banged up cause i've been playing with it on the chair and stuff. its my favorite guitar right now. those pickups just sound superb either clean or distorted


----------



## Purelojik

actually here, this is the only pic i can find lol but its all there really is in the back besides the control panel and neck bolts.


----------



## Necromagnon

I'm a bit curious about the neck, I'd like to see how bocote looks like with maple and in a neck shape. I've always look at it for fb or top, but never for necks... 
This guitar is really incredible...


----------



## Grif

Purelojik, both of those are gorgeous, but just wow on the semi-hollow's top.


----------



## pondman

Builder - Pondman
Date- 2014
Specs - Black Cabbage bark and Pommele Sapele body.
Wenge, Purple Heart, Maple 22 piece neck with 28" - 30" fanned fret and 17" radius. Mabalo Ebony finger-board.
Build Link - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ustomizations/259732-fanned-flying-v-7-a.html


----------



## Purelojik

Sweet jesus pondman. that scarf joint looks like an acid trip. it must have been fun watching that take shape as you were carving it. i love seeing how the lines change.


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign

That Parker 8 string WOW pure sex.


----------



## thedarknightshreds

Pondman has won the internet once again..


----------



## amodernmyth87

Stained black flame maple top
Maple/ebony 3 ply set neck
Hipshot bridge
Hipshot Locking tuners
Seymour Duncan Sentient and Nazgul


----------



## Walterson

More Pics:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...solidbody-multiscale-nylon-string-guitar.html


----------



## Purelojik

walterson does it again. so sick dude. Also you gotta let me know what you're using for your photoshoots of these beauties, camera , lights everything. any help would be amazing


----------



## XxJoshxX

Thats almost identical to what I was planning for my next build, but I have some other ideas. That thing is incredible walt.


----------



## Walterson

Purelojik said:


> Also you gotta let me know what you're using for your photoshoots of these beauties, camera , lights everything.



I Like to keep it simple: any given DSLR with an 50mm (Fullframe Sensor) or 35mm (APS-C sized sensor) fixed focal length. Shoot it pretty wide open (F2-2.8). I place the guitar on the floor in front of a large window (the door to our balcony). Indirect, soft light.... thats it.


----------



## Alikingravi

Such superb and awesome craftsmanship! Absolutely AMAZING! 

Balls = Exploded! Mind = Blasted! Ass = Farted! Nothing left.


----------



## Aghasura

I'll send you my address. Please be sure to insure it when sending the guitar to my house. Thanks!


----------



## pondman

Builder - Pondman
Date - 2013
Specs - Multi laminate body.
7 piece neck - Acacia, Walnut, Maple, Beech.
Goncalo Alves fret-board.

Build thread link - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/231487-7-8-a.html


----------



## Purelojik

DAT STRING PULL


----------



## Neilzord

Pondman - 

PLEASE start a thread with just every guitar you've built in.... And update it as you undoubtedly build many more. 

I can't be the only person who wants this thread to exist. 

Some amazing axes in here. I've nearly finished construction my shed.... Once that's all in place I may have to attempt to make a budget one from scratch then if all goes well attempt something "proper"


----------



## pondman

Builder - Pondman

Date - 2014

Build thread link - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...-palmira-7-aka-devils-finger-board-build.html

Specs - Body - Kevazinga and maple top, Walnut back. Body is 1.5 inch thick.
Neck - 11 piece - Purple Heart, Wenge, Maple. 25.5 scale, Super Jumbo frets, Black Palmira ( Satan's Tonewood ) finger-board.


----------



## Adventrooster

^Pondman, the grain on that fretboard is glorious. I will say that this thread is one of the best things on the internet.


----------



## Jesus bartlett

Okay guys since this is about building 7 strings, I have order a 7 string and I'm not sure how to wire it, I'm going to upload a picture, if you can give me some advice?


----------



## Jesus bartlett

This is the guitar I bought


----------



## canuck brian

Jesus bartlett said:


> Okay guys since this is about building 7 strings, I have order a 7 string and I'm not sure how to wire it, I'm going to upload a picture, if you can give me some advice?



There are dozens of wiring tutorials on this site as well as the internet. 

You'll probably type in "two humbucker 1 3 way wiring" and get hundreds of pics.


----------



## Jesus bartlett

canuck brian said:


> There are dozens of wiring tutorials on this site as well as the internet.
> 
> You'll probably type in "two humbucker 1 3 way wiring" and get hundreds of pics.


 

Thanks


----------



## Purelojik

Build thread!


----------



## Necromagnon

Already finished? 
Dude, do you even sleep?


----------



## BlackMastodon

That walnut. Good lawd.


----------



## Purelojik

Necromagnon said:


> Already finished?
> Dude, do you even sleep?



yep!

actually i took my time with this build. it could have been done much sooner but i was super busy and then super anxious waiting for the result of my last board exam WHICH I PASSED!!! i just found out on wednesday. So im kinda on cloud 9.


----------



## sehnomatic

I guess this belongs here now 

Build Thread


















25/11/2013 - 28/04/2014. First build, first wood working experience - will never forget.


----------



## GBH14

pondman said:


>



WOW!!

That fretboard!!!!!


----------



## metaldoggie

sehnomatic - how did I miss the scalloping in the original thread???

If my first build comes out 50% as well as yours I'll be happy.


----------



## pondman

This is one I did about 7 years ago.


----------



## pondman

This is another older build.


----------



## XxJoshxX

Pondman, how many guitars have you actually built? Whenever I see the room of guitars in the background of your pictures, it just makes me wonder.


----------



## pondman

Most of the guitars in the background are real ones (branded).
I guess I've built around 20, I don't count em so I'm not sure  I do this purely for pleasure and experience.

I guess I should have a photo shoot of custom builds.


----------



## molsoncanadian

pondman said:


> Most of the guitars in the background are real ones (branded).
> I guess I've built around 20, I don't count em so I'm not sure  I do this purely for pleasure and experience.
> 
> *I guess I should have a photo shoot of custom builds*.


 
YES PLEASE!


----------



## nonuz

spec:
multiscale : 25.5"-27"
thru neck body construction
rare exotic mahogany burl AAAAAAA  bookmatch top
black ebony fretboard
reverse headstock
abm mueler single bridge
grover tuner
flame curly mahogany body wings
still waiting for pickups lace or emg ??
2 vol 2 tone push push split coil maybe
freeway switch 6 position maybe
inspiration skervesen and mayones


----------



## 3xt3rm1n4t0r

Hi guys I'm new here but have done some things in the past. Here are some pictures:
A seven string I built for a friend of mine but since we fell out of touch it is mine.
some stages of the build:









In the upper bout I did an inlay of a shark for he is a shark fan.



Neck inlay:



Complete unfinished without the shark inlay cut out:



And the finished product:




My 5 string bass, scale length 90 cms
Back:



Front without PU's and strings:



Front, finished in case:



Front, finished on a stand:



My next build is going to be an acoustic version of this 5 string bass.


----------



## Walterson

Photo shoot and NGD soon......


----------



## Walterson

There it is:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...raty-fixed-bridge-7-string-blackouts-56k.html


----------



## Purelojik

Here's my new personal build.

i've been dying to have something with humbuckers in it and now i finally have one. the other one has BKP P90's which i love.. but i miss that chug of a P90. This one is 26 scale Dimarzio Dominions tuned to Bb


----------



## Veritech Zero

This thread makes me shed tears of joy. As soon as I move to a place where I can build up a wood shop... I will haha.


----------



## Purelojik

Veritech Zero said:


> This thread makes me shed tears of joy. As soon as I move to a place where I can build up a wood shop... I will haha.



i dont have a shop! dont let that stop you!!!


----------



## VSK Guitars

Rosewood Sasquatch Tele


----------



## Purelojik

that body wood is gorgeous! and i like the shape of that control cavity


----------



## BlackMastodon

Sasquatch IS real!!


----------



## will_shred

Proud to finally be able to post in this thread!


----------



## Necromagnon

I don't like strats, but god knows how I like figured black limba!


----------



## pondman

Builder - Pondman
Date - 2014
Specs - Spalted Beech body, Ash back.
5 piece neck. Oak, Wenge with matching finger-board.
Jumbo frets , 20" radius.
Liquifire and deactivator pickups.

Build link http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/273813-spalt-7-a.html


----------



## Neven

Hi 

Here's my addition to this thread, my latest build.
Link to original build thread here


----------



## Purelojik

Finally Done! took a large hiatus where i built two or three other instruments. Finally got fed up and just buckled down and got this done.

OG Thread yo


----------



## Klzow

My latest guitar!

Dont have a build thread for it though...


----------



## isispelican

you guys make some amazing stuff!


----------



## sunung1188

Walterson said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...omebuild-no-frills-metall-axe-56k-no-way.html



Absolutely lovin' this!


----------



## sunung1188

BDMCCR said:


> this thread is getting better and better, I hope I won´t cause it to worsen...
> I´m not much of a photographer, but I´ve searched the nicest wall in the condo, though
> Enjoy!




Oh man, please sell me this guitar!!!


----------



## Renkenstein




----------



## BlackMastodon

Clean as all f**k. Noice!


----------



## Renkenstein

Thanks dude! She's got a flaw or two, but I'm pretty happy with the way she turned out. Plays and sounds as good as she looks too. Surprising.


----------



## corsa2

So much talent in here, i feel completely worthless...


----------



## neun Arme

Renkenstein said:


>


I really like that shape.


----------



## metaldoggie

She came out awesome dude congrats.


----------



## sunung1188

On a serious note, anybody here interested in selling me one of their creations? They are seriously mind-blowing. If there's anyone, PM me!


----------



## Renkenstein

Had the pleasure of playing her on stage over the weekend. Life dream realized. On to the next build!


----------



## Thrashmanzac

My build:


----------



## Prophetable




----------



## StarbardGuitar




----------



## givemeajackson

I can finally post here:





it's my first build, and it's as far from perfect as it gets. i drilled through the top, the frets still need work, and the tuners are misaligned, but man am i proud that it works! 

specs:

oak body with maple top, maple/walnut neck thru, 28.5 to 26.5 inch scale length, lace deathbuckers, a coilsplit and a bypass switch, hipshot tuners, and a ghetto impro bridge made from a piece of aluminium and salvaged warehouse strat saddles.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Hey, as long as it works and you're proud of it. Have you thought about attaching something to the bridge to keep the saddles aligned straight? It doesn't look like a huge problem and it might just be my OCD that bugs me about it, but it's also a little bit off from the pickups.


----------



## metaldoggie

Wow, really clean work!


----------



## pondman

Builder - Pondman

Specs - Zebrano and Mahogany neck with maple stripe lam.
Spalted Bubinga fretboard.
Stone effect body.

Build link - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ations/265057-anger-management-fan-style.html


----------



## pondman

Builder - Pondman.

Specs - Mahogany and Acacia neck.
25.5 Birds Eye Maple fret-board
Salvage wood body with BE Maple top and Sapele back.


----------



## Purelojik

pondman said:


> Builder - Pondman.
> 
> Specs - Mahogany and Acacia neck.
> 25.5 Birds Eye Maple fret-board
> Salvage wood body with BE Maple top and Sapele back.



....dude


----------



## MikeK

That Tele7 is just...  Nice build man!


----------



## givemeajackson

@avatar2100 i have a fetish for white explorers! these are super sexy!


----------



## pondman

Sorry about the dusty fret board.





























Builder - Pondman.

Date - 2014.

Specs - Body - Hyedura top and Elm back.
Neck - Walnut, Mahogany and Purpleheart.
Fingerboard - Cocobolo, neon inlay with reflector underneath, Super 
Jumbo frets.
Vanson locking tuners and Lace Deathbar pickups.

Build thread - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu.../267667-roswell-rhoads-style-7-fan-build.html


----------



## Crowned

http://www.gitarrforum.com/uploads/monthly_02_2013/post-6500-0-61770800-1361626973.jpg

Mahogny body with a quilted maple top. Flamed maple neck with ebony fretboard. DiMarzio Crunchlab and Liquifire pickups. Gold hardware. 5-way pickup selector.


----------



## Taylor

Finally can post here!


----------



## Necromagnon

Evenif I get tired of the overload of blackmachine style guitar, that's one hell of a beast. She looks awesome and really nicely built! Congrats!


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

GraveyardThrone said:


> Finally can post here!




Good looking build man, I like that you used an infinite radius (it is a flat fretboard right? looks like it in the pics...). I built one like that too, I don't even notice the difference between playing radiused vs. flat anymore.


----------



## Taylor

Thanks! It is indeed a flat fretboard. It doesn't feel that different from my Ibanez Xiphos which has a 400mm (15.75") radius.


----------



## omer deutsch

Its a 6 string Kit from BYO guitars 

Body: mahgony and maple top
Neck: mahgony+rosewood fingerboard 
Pickups: some humbackers from my Ibanez S 
tuners: Sprezel locking tuners 

I've made a lot of changes in the original kit design

back curve, more access to the higher frets (Suhr style) 
headstock changed

3d printed add-on's around the pots and in the headstock (printed with my home makerbot printer) 


Painted with matte black 

overall feels good but its a bit heavy


----------



## Funky D

Here's two of my creations.
First post, be djentle.


----------



## Purelojik

Here's the latest one I thought i'd add to the list!


----------



## Grif

back pics please!


----------



## pdotson

Alex, good to see you on here man! I'm gonna start posting here as well!


----------



## pdotson

Here's a few pics of my Pearl Model



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ibanice

Purelojik said:


> Here's the latest one I thought i'd add to the list!



Oh god damnit... If only it was mine!

You luthiery skills are immense!


----------



## Purelojik

Grif said:


> back pics please!



Thank you guys!

I totally forgot to put back pics! here you go!


----------



## Renkenstein

I love that heel! It looks comfy where you need it, but FAT where it matters. I'll bet that girl resonates HARD.


----------



## pondman

DSCN4846 by

DSCN4847 by

DSCN4844 by

DSCN4842 by

DSCN4839 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qsre3D]

DSCN4836 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/r7E6cb]

DSCN4834 by

DSCN4832 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/rpdW44]

DSCN4821 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/r7LP94]

DSCN4822 by

DSCN4835 by 

Builder - Pondman

Date - 2014

Build thread link - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/283821-boajem-final-oots.html


----------



## Renkenstein

Perfection. I love the fact that the body is old school Ibanez. That heel never bothered me one bit.


----------



## Renkenstein

I can finally add another to the thread!


----------



## DredFul




----------



## pondman

This is one I built about 7 yrs ago.
I always wanted a Golden Aniversery Strat so I built this one.


----------



## pondman

Builder - Pondman

Build thread - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/262494-tele-7-accident.html


----------



## metaldoggie

That tele is gorgeous!


----------



## shadowlife

That Tele is unbelievable!
If it was a sixer, i'd be begging you to sell it to me


----------



## pondman

I knocked this one up about 8 years ago with a totally knackered swirled body I got in a job lot of parts. It had loads of scratches and paint missing through to the white undercoat. 
I retouched up all the damage and cleared it and added a few extra bits of swirl with an air brush (scarlet red and purple) as it wasn't exactly the best swirl in the world.



dna swirl (1) by

dna swirl (6) by

dna swirl (5) by

dna swirl by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

Builder - Pondman.


----------



## Prophetable

We should rename this thread to "Guitars built by pondman on SS.org [Pic-heavy]"

Awesome, as usual.


----------



## shadowlife

pondman said:


> I knocked this one up about 8 years ago with a totally knackered swirled body I got in a job lot of parts. It had loads of scratches and paint missing through to the white undercoat.
> I retouched up all the damage and cleared it and added a few extra bits of swirl with an air brush (scarlet red and purple) as it wasn't exactly the best swirl in the world.



Are you kidding?
That swirl is amazing!


----------



## pondman

Another oldie from about 8 years ago.
The idea was not to make the candy stripes too neat so it looked like real candy.



DSCN5339 by

DSCN5344 by

DSCN5358 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/shQwcL]

DSCN5349 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/sfGmNN]

DSCN5355 by

DSCN5353 by 

Builder - Pondman.


----------



## skeels

Oh man, with those yellow strings! 

I.. I would lick that guitar... 




I've said too much.


----------



## metaldoggie

skeels said:


> I.. I would lick that guitar...



I had that exact thought.


----------



## pondman

evh lineart (1) by

evh lineart (2) by

evh lineart (3) by

evh lineart (6) by

evh lineart (8) by

evh lineart (9) by

evh lineart (11) by

evh lineart (16) by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ton6hA]

evh lineart (18) by

evh lineart (19) by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/toGuWk]

evh lineart (20) by

evh lineart (21) by 

Builder - Pondman.

Date - 2015.

Build thread link - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/281579-evh-oots-3d-line-art-wolfgang.html


----------



## Purelojik

Build thread

So while i didnt get to do the FF7 Buster Sword Inlay, she still came out pretty damn amazing. Check the NGD for pics and vids.


----------



## Knarbens

So I finally finished my chambared headless FF7 prototype build.


----------



## Durero

Wow! Beautiful work.

I particularly love the "headstock" - a lot of care and taste instead of the usual abrupt cut-off.

I'd love to see a picture of this guitar being held in playing position. Looks like it will balance beautifully.


----------



## Grif

Knarbens, your whole build is amazing and inspiring, but on top of everything, I love how the back of the neck/faux headstock flows into the top (or front, semantics truthfully); it's like it's a masterful painting


----------



## Purelojik

KNARBENS I WANT ONE


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Knarbens said:


> So I finally finished my chambared headless FF7 prototype build.




... ok. I give up. No more lutherie for me.


----------



## narad

Knarbens said:


> So I finally finished my chambared headless FF7 prototype build.



Oh my god. I love *everything* about this! The way you carved the leg rest area is exactly what I would do if ...you know... I had any talent in this area! Please take this beyond prototyping!


----------



## metaldoggie

Both Knarben's and Purelojik's guitars are fine looking instruments.

Congrats!


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Knarbens said:


>



For crying out loud dude, even your carpet is cleaner then mine...


----------



## pondman

9 string star (4) by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/uRrcfv]

9 string star (3) by

9 string star (2) by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vNFmCD]

9 string star (5) by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vNFhE8]

9 string star (8) by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vNFgbX]

9 string star (10) by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vNicGa]

9 string star (13) by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vvPhcD]

9 string star (14) by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vLeCvu]

9 string star (7) by 

Build thread and specs - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/285342-ngd-9-string-30-scale.html


----------



## pondman

DSCN5437 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/uyRvoS]

DSCN5438 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ujzDjb]

DSCN5441 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/tE9v6Q]

DSCN5442 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/uyQnvu]

DSCN5445 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/tE8mqA]

DSCN5448 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/uBmWxV]

DSCN5449 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/uyNAm3]

DSCN5451 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ujwEQG]

DSCN5452 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ujwCF3]

DSCN5456 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/uBjZoZ]

DSCN5463 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/uBjzyK]

DSCN5464 by 

Build thread and specs - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/296359-ngd-8-string-santos.html


----------



## Steinmetzify

Dude that is so ....ing classy I can't even stand it. 

Seriously nice work. I can't believe the ideas you come up with and the quality of your builds. This is the perfect 8.


----------



## Carver

First of all, not even going to pretend.. you guys have some serious skills in this thread.

here is a turd i made last summer.

ash wings, Zebrano, ovangkol, and wenge.


----------



## Renkenstein

Knarbens said:


> So I finally finished my chambared headless FF7 prototype build.



Good gods, man. I expected greatness, but I didn't expect to have to pick my brains up off the floor. Mind...Blown.


----------



## lwronk

*mod edit: this is NOT for commercial builders*


----------



## BlackMastodon

That is an absolutely f*cking beautiful piece of limba. Sweet build, man!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

pondman said:


> Build thread and specs - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/285342-ngd-9-string-30-scale.html



I'll say it again, when are you sending this thing to Houston?


----------



## ctgblue

I don't know if these qualify as 'builds' since I have no luthiery tools, so I must purchase semi-raw pieces, then finish and assemble.
But here are the Strat and Tele builds I've done.
Strat - black walnut/mahogany back, CR 9-12 neck, blade hums, all black hrdwr, lckng tuners. Tung oiled






Tele - ash body, arm and belly relief done, 3hb's (hot) with SD triple shot rings, 14 radius neck. this one was a beast to sand, stained and oiled






Currently working on a 7 string and a soloist style guitar.


----------



## StarbardGuitar

Just completed my latest build - my first neck-thru guitar. 

-5 piece mahogany/wenge neck
-Mahogany body wings
-Flame maple top
-Macassar ebony fretboard
-String-thru
-Bridge p'up volume/neck p'up volume/master tone/3 way toggle











Build thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...thru-6-string-mahogany-flame-maple-ebony.html


----------



## StarbardGuitar

Also, here's another picture I took. This one has the two guitars I've built together laying against an old chevy caprice. The other two instruments I've built are basses, the first one I've taken apart because the neck has some issues, the other was built for someone else so these are my only two builds that are still playable and picture worthy haha.


----------



## Knarbens

Finally, after one year in the making ... it's done. Not a seven though.


----------



## Hywel

Absolutely stunning Knarb's!

I love the body shape and it looks flawless.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

6 string Heretic Zealot baritone

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...tions/298683-new-build-6-string-baritone.html


















Completed 10 October 2015.


----------



## tssb

Knarbens said:


> Finally, after one year in the making ... it's done. Not a seven though.



Stunning work Knarbes, job well done !

Can you please let us know where you got those awesome looking volume pots ? And maybe the neck bolts too ?

Cheers!


----------



## Knarbens

Thank you! The neck bolts are simply stainless allen key M5 bolts and 15 mm neck mounting ferrules (might be the ones stewmac is selling). The guitars hardware (bridge, tuner, knobs, strapbuttons) are Schaller. It's their "Satin Pearl" finish.


----------



## TankJon666

StarbardGuitar said:


> Just completed my latest build - my first neck-thru guitar.
> 
> -5 piece mahogany/wenge neck
> -Mahogany body wings
> -Flame maple top
> -Macassar ebony fretboard
> -String-thru
> -Bridge p'up volume/neck p'up volume/master tone/3 way toggle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build thread:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...thru-6-string-mahogany-flame-maple-ebony.html



This is out-****ing-standing. Beautiful work!


----------



## crackout

Hi there.

Here's my .strandberg* EGS project. I used the body shape of Ola's great Bodens and his EGS hardware. A real beast!














@Knarbens: May I ask, where to get these nice thick metal switches?


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Man you guys build some amazing guitars!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

x2 on the "amazing" builds here. 

This is where I come when I feel the need to hate on mass-produced instruments.


----------



## Knarbens

This guitar has been a makeover of our first completed guitar. It features a Schaller Flagship and piezo saddles ...

















This is how the guitar looked originally.


----------



## JoeGragg

Knarbens said:


> This guitar has been a makeover of our first completed guitar. It features a Schaller Flagship and piezo saddles ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how the guitar looked originally.



Nice work


----------



## JoeGragg

pondman said:


> DSCN5437 by
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/uyRvoS]
> 
> DSCN5438 by
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/ujzDjb]
> 
> DSCN5441 by
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/tE9v6Q]
> 
> DSCN5442 by
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/uyQnvu]
> 
> DSCN5445 by
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/tE8mqA]
> 
> DSCN5448 by
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/uBmWxV]
> 
> DSCN5449 by
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/uyNAm3]
> 
> DSCN5451 by
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/ujwEQG]
> 
> DSCN5452 by
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/ujwCF3]
> 
> DSCN5456 by
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/uBjZoZ]
> 
> DSCN5463 by
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/uBjzyK]
> 
> DSCN5464 by
> 
> Build thread and specs - [url]http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/296359-ngd-8-string-santos.html



awesome guitar


----------



## StarbardGuitar

TankJon666 said:


> This is out-****ing-standing. Beautiful work!



Thank you so much! Look out for my next build - I should be able to start my next one in a couple months and I will definitely include a build thread!


----------



## Levi79

I've been very quiet around here the past few years, but I did make a couple neat things in that time. This is one of those things.


























And a teaser of its twin that I have yet to get decent finished pictures of.


----------



## Renkenstein

It was a busy summer. Buttoned up these babes.


----------



## Knarbens

So much style in the V Renk!


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Levi79 said:


> I've been very quiet around here the past few years, but I did make a couple neat things in that time. This is one of those things.



Thats one of the nicest tele-ish builds I've seen on this fourm. Are the dots on the fretboard glowing? Either way, super classy...


----------



## Levi79

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Thats one of the nicest tele-ish builds I've seen on this fourm. Are the dots on the fretboard glowing? Either way, super classy...



Yeah that one has blue Luminlay dots.

I finished the twin to that tele recently as well!

Modded Tele body - original headstock design
Schaller Hannes bridge
Gotoh Tuners
Seymour Duncan P-Rails - Hot bridge
2 Vol - 2 Tone - 3 way
Walnut/Curly Maple 5 piece neck thru
Carbon reinforced neck - Dual action truss rod
Spalted Maple top and headcap
Cedar Soundboard (under Spalted Maple top)
Chambered Ash wings
Ziricote fretboard
24 Jumbo frets
Green Luminlay dots


----------



## Thrashmanzac

The Flying Banana
Body Timber:
Silver Silkwood

Neck:
Bolt on quarter-swan birdseye maple

Fingerboard:
Rosewood

Fingerboard Radius:
12 inches

Fret Markers:
2mm plastic dots

Scale:
25.5

Fret Wire:
Jim Dunlop 6105

Bridge:
wilkinson short tele

Finish:
Satin "banana yellow"

Machines: 
vintage style 6 on a plate

Bridge Pick Up:
GFS NYII bridge pickup

Neck Pick Up:
GFS NYII neck pickup

Controls:
Master Volume (1 Meg)
3 way toggle






















Quarter-tone frets installed:


----------



## crackout

Build a Strandberg-like stand for my EG.


----------



## Vladissonance

Devotion said:


> Builder: sd83
> Finished: 01-29-2010
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ions/108389-7-string-fretless-56k-warned.html


how does it sound?!


----------



## Grif

I think someone just went through the whole thread for their first time, you really dug deep for that one.


----------



## Josh Delikan

This is Ice. All-mahogany Explorer loaded with the Lundgren M6 calibrated set.


----------



## electriceye

Josh Delikan said:


> This is Ice. All-mahogany Explorer loaded with the Lundgren M6 calibrated set.



You built that??? Have a build thread anywhere? That's gorgeous!


----------



## MikeNeal

Levi79 said:


> I've been very quiet around here the past few years, but I did make a couple neat things in that time. This is one of those things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a teaser of its twin that I have yet to get decent finished pictures of.




ughhhhhhh sell me this guitar.

seriously though. that may be one of the best looking tele's i've ever seen


----------



## VanDewart Guitars

*mod edit: this section is not for commercial builders, if you would like to advertise your guitars please sign up for a Vendor account and limit your posting to the Dealers section of the site.*


----------



## Levi79

MikeNeal said:


> ughhhhhhh sell me this guitar.
> 
> seriously though. that may be one of the best looking tele's i've ever seen



I'm glad you like it! This is my personal guitar but I will have some others for sale sometime this year.


----------



## Levi79

VanDewart Guitars said:


> Awesome Deadpool guitar



Great work! Did you have to get the string through block on the back custom made? I've been looking for something like that since installing a Hannes, it looks cleaner than the individual ferrules I think.


Sorry for the doublepost, I have not been on here in forever haha.


----------



## MoonJelly

Renkenstein said:


> I can finally add another to the thread!



I keep staring at this shape. Excellent design, Renk.


----------



## pondman

DSCN5392 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/tQSHSD]

DSCN5393 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/tQSgxp]

DSCN5395 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/tNwjEu]

DSCN5396 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/typ5vi]

DSCN5397 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/tQR6s6]

DSCN5399 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/tyns3v]

DSCN5406 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/tQtEHq]

DSCN5409 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/tQNJKt]

DSCN5410 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/sTMm5u]

DSCN5411 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/tQTTka]

DSCN5423 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/tybrF9]

DSCN5422 by 

Builder - Pondman.
Date - 2015
Build thread and specs - [url]http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/282694-fireman-fanned-7-a.html


----------



## MoonJelly

pondman said:


> DSCN5392 by
> Builder - Pondman.
> Date - 2015
> Build thread and specs - [URL]http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/282694-fireman-fanned-7-a.html



...HOW? I don't know how I missed this one. This is easily my favorite from you, Pond.


----------



## shadowlife

I think that might be my favorite pondman build as well. Just amazing on every level.


----------



## pondman

DSCN5508 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wryM1m]

DSCN5506 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/xpaq8X]

DSCN5510 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/x6Y3uj]

DSCN5514 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wryr2J]

DSCN5520 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/x6XATs]

DSCN5523 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/xp9Wwe]

DSCN5524 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wry8gy]

DSCN5533 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/xp9E1P]

DSCN5542 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/x6Xkgq]

DSCN5540 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/xoyRda]

DSCN5538 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wryKy3]

DSCN5507 by 

Builder - Pondman

Date - 2016

Specs and build thread - [url]http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/296993-crazy-multi-lam-7-string.html


----------



## Walterson

N(hb)GD with more Pics:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...e-build-guitar-day-esp-arrowesk-6-string.html


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Just finished this bad boy off.


----------



## backcountry

Built with an Agile Neck. 28.625 inch scale. maple body with ebony top. EMG 808X pickups. ABM single bridges. finished in 2014.


----------



## warped

Wow! Great design backcountry - looks really pro


----------



## backcountry

thx!


----------



## 3xt3rm1n4t0r

It's a beauty!


----------



## Hywel

Since all my old build threads have lost their photos it seems like a good excuse to finally add my builds to this thread!

#1 (Walnut/Sycamore 6 String) & #3 (Koa, Black Limba & Wenge 7 String)
















#2 (Ultralight Headless 6 String - Paulownia & Spanish Cedar - 1.3kg/2.86lbs!)











#4 (Fanned 8 String - English Ash & Maple)
















#5 (Home Depot Challenge Baritone Semi Hollow Build - Meranti & Floorboard Maple)






Imgur albums of the builds

Walnut 6 String
Koa 7 String
Headless
8 String
Home Depot


----------



## feraledge

I really dig your builds, but if I didn't know better I would have never, ever guessed that last one is a Home Depot build. Pure testament to some killer skills there.


----------



## Hywel

feraledge said:


> I really dig your builds, but if I didn't know better I would have never, ever guessed that last one is a Home Depot build. Pure testament to some killer skills there.



Thanks man! That one was the most complex build by far and I was really pleased with how it came out.


----------



## MoonJelly

WUT?

#2 (Ultralight Headless 6 String - Paulownia & Spanish Cedar - 1.3kg/2.86lbs!)













I've got a thing for lightweight guitars. DAMN that's an accomplishment, dude.


----------



## Hywel

MoonJelly said:


> I've got a thing for lightweight guitars. DAMN that's an accomplishment, dude.



Thanks! It would have been 150g lighter with Strandberg hardware but it was too expensive at the time. 

It's mostly down to the light body wood (Paulownia at ~280Kg/m3 compared to basswood at ~415Kg/m3) with lots of chambering, a light pickup and a 6mm carbon fibre square tube as a non-adjustable truss rod. The neck is pretty light Spanish Cedar as well (409Kg/m3) and it's been surprisingly stable and while the relief is not adjustable, still perfectly playable.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

2nd finished guitar... just shipped it out to a new owner yesterday.


7 string
27-25.5
24 SS frets
neck through
Wenge and Sapele neck
African Mahogany wings
Bastogne Walnut top and headstock cap
Hipshot bridge and tuners
custom set of pickups by Ethan Spaulding of Instrumental Pickups


Build thread here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=310221


----------



## Purelojik

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> 2nd finished guitar... just shipped it out to a new owner yesterday.
> 
> 
> 7 string
> 27-25.5
> 24 SS frets
> neck through
> Wenge and Sapele neck
> African Mahogany wings
> Bastogne Walnut top and headstock cap
> Hipshot bridge and tuners
> custom set of pickups by Ethan Spaulding of Instrumental Pickups
> 
> 
> Build thread here:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=310221



God damn , i havent been here in a while but this guitar is just spectacular!


----------



## Mr_Mar10

long time lurker, first time poster

awesome thread.. proper inspiring!

not nearly as good as some of you guys
but; 

here's handmade project #1 - paulo
(red stained 1 piece ash body, g&b zebra pickups etc, el cheapo neck - cut out with a jigsaw lol)

http://pasteboard.co/o6fSJUi78.jpg





& just finished #5 - 1 piece chestnut body, d1nky stylee, emg hz's, hipshot open tuners, mighty mite neck etc)
getting more attention than any of my guitars atm - my 79 strat is crying in the corner 

http://pasteboard.co/o6hu9xRgL.jpg





keep up the good work people


----------



## BlackMastodon

This thread especially makes me miss rep and the like button.


----------



## Purelojik

Hey guys I know its been a while but i've still been building here and there. This past year i've moved to vegas and was hired for my second year in medical residency. Benefit of being here is i have access to a shop!!! so eventhough i have less time to make stuff, at least i have a place to make a mess.

Anyways i've wanted to build myself a 7 string and realized its already been about 5-6 years since my first ever build thread here where i build a seven string and so i decided to build one with all the knowledge i've acquired. that guitar i was just figuring out everything, learning how to work with wood and trying to not mess up. Here's my new build named Oenomaeus. Whole Build Story and more here!

Specs:
Espave 2 piece body
Macassar Ebony fretboard, bound with Macassar Ebony Binding
Plum Pudding figured genuine mahogany 1 piece neck
Multiscale config: 26.75 - 25, Daddario 10-59 Half Step down Standard
Custom Blackwater Guitar Co. Pickups Elder Gods
Two independent volume knobs, both push pull coil tapped
Hipshot Hardware, Locking tuners, fixed 21 Degree multiscale bridge
Jescar Frets, Black Tusq Nut, Bournes mini pots
Finished with Odies Oil, Wood Butter and Wax

Im stuck working in the ICU currently so I dont have as much time as i'd like to make sound clips like before but i've been doodling around on soundcloud. here's a clip :

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/shehatesmytie/akm-7-custom-ff-no-eq[/SC]


----------



## pondman




----------



## MoonJelly

beautiful.


----------



## Mr_Mar10

Hywel said:


> Since all my old build threads have lost their photos it seems like a good excuse to finally add my builds to this thread!
> 
> #1 (Walnut/Sycamore 6 String) & #3 (Koa, Black Limba & Wenge 7 String)



mate, these are sick!!!
whats the deal with the body shape?

I've been trying to make a template based on an inverted mosrite venture, but struggling incorporating 4 bolt neck due to the smaller cut out not being back enough to get to the highest frets

is this a copy of a schecter avenger or "something or other"? 
would you be good enough to share a template or advise a learner?


----------



## Hywel

Mr_Mar10 said:


> mate, these are sick!!!
> whats the deal with the body shape?
> 
> I've been trying to make a template based on an inverted mosrite venture, but struggling incorporating 4 bolt neck due to the smaller cut out not being back enough to get to the highest frets
> 
> is this a copy of a schecter avenger or "something or other"?
> would you be good enough to share a template or advise a learner?



Cheers!

The bodies are basically Mayones Regius outlines. I've attached an outline template for the 670mm 7 string. If you open it in Illustrator or Inkscape you should be able to edit it for different scales and numbers of strings. Watch out for the bridge pickup placement if you change the scale length from 670mm!

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5712108/7%20String%20Template.pdf


----------



## Mr_Mar10

Nice one. Appreciated 

Definitely can't afford a mayones. So a homebrew one it is

Epic skills in this thread


----------



## MarcoNL

Josh Delikan said:


> This is Ice. All-mahogany Explorer loaded with the Lundgren M6 calibrated set.



OMG! This must be the most beautiful Explorer I have ever seen. I absolutely love the color on this axe.


----------



## Cloudy

I started building a couple years ago, haven't posted much on SSO yet but I figured Id throw up some of the photos I have. Everything other than the swamp ash tele was finished last year at some point, I'm going to try to find good photos of 4/5 but Ive since stripped off the hardware for other builds.

#1, 2 and 3 (Tele, Walnut Strat then Burl) 





#6 





#7 *photo credit to the beautiful paul ozz*


----------



## MoshJosh

Thrashmanzac said:


> Just finished this bad boy off.



I know this is an old post but very cool guitar, love your banana guitar too!!


----------



## John Blazy

Insane guitars here. New poster here. Thanks all of you for such inspiration and raising the bar so high that I gotta pull out every ounce of my design sauce just to even post here. Hopefully Pondman will retire soon.

I'm kindof doing what Pondman is doing - just for fun, not looking to sell yet, which gives such sweet freedom to enjoy building. The use of textured acrylic is a new one, not sure if it will be feasible, but the light refraction is worth trying. 






The new "Burnt Chrome" PVD plated bridge now available for Floyd Rose Bridges inspired me to do all color-changing dichroic pigments, inlays, etc.


----------



## BangandBreach

Thrashmanzac said:


> The Flying Banana
> Body Timber:
> Silver Silkwood
> 
> Neck:
> Bolt on quarter-swan birdseye maple
> 
> Fingerboard:
> Rosewood
> 
> Fingerboard Radius:
> 12 inches
> 
> Fret Markers:
> 2mm plastic dots
> 
> Scale:
> 25.5
> 
> Fret Wire:
> Jim Dunlop 6105
> 
> Bridge:
> wilkinson short tele
> 
> Finish:
> Satin "banana yellow"
> 
> Machines:
> vintage style 6 on a plate
> 
> Bridge Pick Up:
> GFS NYII bridge pickup
> 
> Neck Pick Up:
> GFS NYII neck pickup
> 
> Controls:
> Master Volume (1 Meg)
> 3 way toggle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quarter-tone frets installed:



Holy cow, is that you, Stu?


----------



## Mr_Mar10

Just for fun.. it's not big or clever or even 7 string haha!
Chestnut tele 






Keep the pics coming


----------



## Pyramidhead4092

1st build guitar









25 inch scale, Alder body, bolt-on Maple neck with padouk fingerboard, Pickup Partsland PAF, Bridge Partsland, Head machines - Alice, 1vol, finish - danish oil (fingerboard - lemon oil).

and demo https://soundcloud.com/user-349084677/silent-hill-2-promise-cover


----------



## MoonJelly

I dig that upper fret access


----------



## Lemonbaby

Finally found some time to finish my first 7 this weekend. Still in adjustment phase, as I've only been playing 6 strings up to now. With 3.1kg it came out quite light, so I can comfortably play 24/7... 

Cavity is still open and showing the mess I call my electronics, still waiting for a material delivery. 

Specs:
- 1-piece Walnut / Black Walnut top / Walnut Burl bevel
- Oak/Maple/Oak neck / flamed Hornbeam fretboard
- Multiscale 7 / 665mm-645mm
- ABM single bridges / Hipshot open gear tuners
- Seymour Duncan Pegasus+Sentient / Blackouts Modular Preamp


----------



## Cloudy

Just wrapping up this build for myself now, still waiting on no load tone pots before I wire up the electronics, but I'm pretty damn happy otherwise!


----------



## MikeNeal

Cloudy said:


> Just wrapping up this build for myself now, still waiting on no load tone pots before I wire up the electronics, but I'm pretty damn happy otherwise!



that looks really awesome, great job


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Feels good to finally post here again.
My third finished build.

7 strings
24 SS frets
26" scale length
set neck construction
Black Cherry and Wenge body
Wenge neck
Rosewood FB
16" radius
single pickup (Seymour Duncan Nazgul)
bare bones, no controls - pup wired straight to the output jack
Hipshot hard tail bridge
Gotoh tuners
Graphite nut
weighs 7.35 lbs.










Build Thread Here


----------



## Lemonbaby

Nice! With a single PU, who needs controls anyway...


----------



## Nialzzz

How does it sound with the PU so far removed from the bridge? Still got a good bite?


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Nialzzz said:


> How does it sound with the PU so far removed from the bridge? Still got a good bite?



It's honestly not bad. About what you'd expect to hear from a middle mounted pickup. I don't spend a lot of time on the bridge pickup anyway when playing another guitar, so I was a little worried about having too much bridge sound and missing some of the chunkiness of the neck position, but this was a fair trade off.


----------



## Mr_Mar10

just for lols again, seeing as I made the body 2 yrs ago & kinda forgot about it!
& also seeing as I played bass as a kid before my love of all things 6 & 7 stringed!

ash '51 pbass effort with modern twists'
15k humbucker with coil split & individual bridges (dont watch the wonky d bridge, since straightened up ) - note matching ash plectrum made from offcuts too  waste not want not etc...


----------



## Lemonbaby

As my son (4 years old) kept bugging me to get his own guitar, I ordered the Tinycaster templates and did a very quick and equally dirty build this weekend. Mahogany body, 3-piece limba/purple heart neck, 45cm scale, maple ferret, Schaller top-locking tuners, Babicz bridge, EMG PUs, blue metallic finish. Let's see if he grabs it from time to time and lets me show him some basic chords. If yes, I'll take him more seriously and build him a better one next year...


----------



## electriceye

Lemonbaby said:


> As my son (4 years old) kept bugging me to get his own guitar, I ordered the Tinycaster templates and did a very quick and equally dirty build this weekend. Mahogany body, 3-piece limba/purple heart neck, 45cm scale, maple ferret, Schaller top-locking tuners, Babicz bridge, EMG PUs, blue metallic finish. Let's see if he grabs it from time to time and lets me show him some basic chords. If yes, I'll take him more seriously and build him a better one next year...



I love this!!! I need to make one for my 8-year-old. The Gibson V I'm building is a tad too big for him.


----------



## Lemonbaby

Finally finished my JEM build yesterday...


----------



## Levi79

Some seriously awesome work in this thread all the time! Here are the last couple I finished.


----------



## electriceye

Levi79 said:


> Some seriously awesome work in this thread all the time! Here are the last couple I finished.



Oh my god... That is stunning!!!


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Levi79 said:


> Some seriously awesome work in this thread all the time! Here are the last couple I finished.




Quite some fine pieces you have as well, so many details that draw attention on both those builds, do you have additional pics?


----------



## Mr_Mar10

new one for myself.. few adjustments to do but could'nt resist a few pics

1pc mango top, 1pc chestnut body, emg 81/85, hipshot tuners, nice neck with interesting supposedly rosewood fretboard.. looking forward to playing it properly in the coming days  (stupid 2k is STILL tacky in one small patch after 16days! )


----------



## MisterMcCruff

Mr_Mar10 said:


> new one for myself.. few adjustments to do but could'nt resist a few pics
> 
> 1pc mango top, 1pc chestnut body, emg 81/85, hipshot tuners, nice neck with interesting supposedly rosewood fretboard.. looking forward to playing it properly in the coming days  (stupid 2k is STILL tacky in one small patch after 16days! )



That's rad, mate. Clean and to the point.


----------



## Lemonbaby

Finally finished my Strat build, the strings arrived today and I had time to take some photos. I was a little worried that the Aftermaths might be too extreme QE-wise, but they're just brilliant.

Body: Cedro
Neck: 3x Flamed maple, 2x Pao Ferro
Fretboard: Ebony - 16" radius
Bridge: Ibanez Tight-End (Cosmo Black)
Tuners: Gotoh 510 DS Locking 1:18 (Black)
Frets: Sintoms 18% Nickel, 2.4mm/1.4mm
PUs/Electronics: BK Aftermath set / SD Blackout Modular Preamp
Strings: DR Black Beauties (9-46)


----------



## Pyramidhead4092

Pyramidhead4092 said:


> 1st build guitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 inch scale, Alder body, bolt-on Maple neck with padouk fingerboard, Pickup Partsland PAF, Bridge Partsland, Head machines - Alice, 1vol, finish - danish oil (fingerboard - lemon oil).
> 
> and demo https://soundcloud.com/user-349084677/silent-hill-2-promise-cover



After this 1st build i made a new guitar (not now, 2nd build was startetd and finished in April/May 2017).


27 inch scale 7 string.
Alder body, bolt-on Maple+maple neck, padouk dot inlays,
Bridge humbucker from Schecter, parts like bridge, head machines and others - partsland, drparts or same Korean OEM. Quality of this parts is normal.

In neck installed 2way truss rod and 2 carbon rods for reinforcement.

Finish - danish oil


----------



## ElRay

Lemonbaby said:


> As my son (4 years old) ... lets me show him some basic chords ...


Didn't build a down-and-dirty mini for our daughter when she was about that age, but we had a mini-acoustic and tuned it Open-G. Turned out it was much more satisfying in Open-G. We were surprised how quickly she started noticing it was out of tune and brought it to me to "fix it".


----------



## Mr_Mar10

Chestnut regius/setius style mashup with red ebony veneer.. pretty much done, just needs some thicker foam under pickups.. got zebrawood to play with next
Will play this for a week or so n decide ‘sell or keep’ cheapo tuners will be upgraded if so


----------



## Mr_Mar10

Last bit of chestnut? I think
Uber blue san Dimas?/dinky type thing just because 
Probably sell if I can prize it from mrs’s hands lol

6 builds in 2017, gotta get busy to beat that in 2018  started first one this afternoon... maybe I’ll learn to make necks eventually


----------



## crackout




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I don't think I ever posted this except for in the build thread, so here's the tsunamicaster.


----------



## Mr_Mar10

crackout said:


> View attachment 58161



Love those tuner buttons, wish I could get some for my hipshots in uk without getting bumm3d by import duties :/


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Lemonbaby said:


> Finally finished my Strat build, the strings arrived today and I had time to take some photos. I was a little worried that the Aftermaths might be too extreme QE-wise, but they're just brilliant.
> 
> Body: Cedro
> Neck: 3x Flamed maple, 2x Pao Ferro
> Fretboard: Ebony - 16" radius
> Bridge: Ibanez Tight-End (Cosmo Black)
> Tuners: Gotoh 510 DS Locking 1:18 (Black)
> Frets: Sintoms 18% Nickel, 2.4mm/1.4mm
> PUs/Electronics: BK Aftermath set / SD Blackout Modular Preamp
> Strings: DR Black Beauties (9-46)



Really dig that take on the strat. I've been wanting to build one similar to this pretty much since I started building, the Ibanez bridge piece is definitely a good look.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I guess I should post on this thread.


----------



## Bobro

Seven-String Baritone I built over 20 years ago. You cant' tell from the photo but the fretboard is a rich purple color (purpleheart wood). The body is old-growth redwood (sequoia) sandwiched between two fascias of palmwood. Custom Benedetto pickup (wow that Benedetto is one awesome and squared-away individual), ebony tuning knobs. The accents (pickup ring and headstock inlay) are a very green colored wood from an 18th century shipwreck. Bridge was custom made by a machinist in Santa Barbara California, don't know if he ever got up to manufacturing them in larger quantities, great bridge kinda similar to Babicz bridges in engineering. Strings through body. Neck through body in the "joinery" construction I use where there's a big kerf down the back and the neck slides into it, so from the back it looks like your standard neck-throuigh approach but the body covers the neck in the front. I'll post some photos of the construction when I build some more guitars, if anyone is interested. Headstock is joined with long finger joints so the headstock angle can be quite steep with zero chance of breakage. Neck is plantation East Indian Rosewood, which is a real pleasure to work with. The construction favors epic sustain and lots of "woodiness" in the tone. 

Started a new luthier enterprise recently, but this time with the most excellent and skilled (and fantastically attractive young lady) apprentice/business partner, not my bull-in-a-china shop stoner dickhead former brother in law like when I made this thing. Yeah he did steal my superb antique drawknife so I have to find another drawknife for shaping necks.


----------



## MoonJelly

Bobro said:


> View attachment 60569
> 
> 
> Seven-String Baritone I built over 20 years ago. You cant' tell from the photo but the fretboard is a rich purple color (purpleheart wood). The body is old-growth redwood (sequoia) sandwiched between two fascias of palmwood. Custom Benedetto pickup (wow that Benedetto is one awesome and squared-away individual), ebony tuning knobs. The accents (pickup ring and headstock inlay) are a very green colored wood from an 18th century shipwreck. Bridge was custom made by a machinist in Santa Barbara California, don't know if he ever got up to manufacturing them in larger quantities, great bridge kinda similar to Babicz bridges in engineering. Strings through body. Neck through body in the "joinery" construction I use where there's a big kerf down the back and the neck slides into it, so from the back it looks like your standard neck-throuigh approach but the body covers the neck in the front. I'll post some photos of the construction when I build some more guitars, if anyone is interested. Headstock is joined with long finger joints so the headstock angle can be quite steep with zero chance of breakage. Neck is plantation East Indian Rosewood, which is a real pleasure to work with. The construction favors epic sustain and lots of "woodiness" in the tone.
> 
> Started a new luthier enterprise recently, but this time with the most excellent and skilled (and fantastically attractive young lady) apprentice/business partner, not my bull-in-a-china shop stoner dickhead former brother in law like when I made this thing. Yeah he did steal my superb antique drawknife so I have to find another drawknife for shaping necks.


Where is that? Kinda looks like Utah/Tatooine.


----------



## Bobro

MoonJelly said:


> Where is that? Kinda looks like Utah/Tatooine.


It is somewhere in southern California- I think it is Painted Cave in the mountains near Santa Barbara. Those are native American petroglyphs on the wall.


----------



## ElRay

Lemonbaby said:


> ... Let's see if he grabs it from time to time and lets me show him some basic chords. ...


 We did something similar with our youngest -- Tune it to an open chord. That way they can have more fun and not worry so much about "wrong" notes. We were surprised how quickly they recognized what in-tune sounded like and brought it to one of us to "Fix It" when it was out of tune.


----------



## Lemonbaby

ElRay said:


> We did something similar with our youngest -- Tune it to an open chord. That way they can have more fun and not worry so much about "wrong" notes. We were surprised how quickly they recognized what in-tune sounded like and brought it to one of us to "Fix It" when it was out of tune.


Simple and brilliant! Why didn't I think of an open tuning?


----------



## Bobro

Devotion said:


> Builder: troyguitar
> Finished: 11-16-2009
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...9066-troys-new-build-inspiration-returns.html



Dude, I totally love the "alternate universe where Atlantis never sank" kind of vibe to that thing! Now if you'll fret it to some microtonal tuning, crystal-powered chariots of the gods UFOs will descend from the skies when you play it!

Only downside is that it fills me with intense desire to smoke a vegetarian cigarette and get stoned out of my gourd, but I'm doing not-smoking-pot solidarity with the lady I am pursuing at the moment so I can't smoke a joint. :-(


----------



## ElRay

Bobro said:


> ... stoned out of my gourd ...


My first thought was that it was shaped like a gourd.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Finished today.

6 string, 22 fret, 25" scale length, HH configuration
Body - spanish cedar
top - walnut
neck 5 piece walnut and sapele
fretboard - roasted birdseye maple
headstock cap - matching walnut from body
cream binding
black side dots
pearl inlays
gold evo fret wire, jumbo size
2 way truss rod
bone nut
gotoh tuners
hipshot bridge
gold top pups (salvaged out of a Les Paul)
1 vol, 1 tone, 3 way selector
neck profile is shaped similar to a 70's SG

Build thread here: http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/build-for-a-friend-2.324902/


----------



## Bobro

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Finished today.
> 
> 6 string, 22 fret, 25" scale length, HH configuration
> Body - spanish cedar
> top - walnut
> neck 5 piece walnut and sapele
> fretboard - roasted birdseye maple
> headstock cap - matching walnut from body
> cream binding
> black side dots
> pearl inlays
> gold evo fret wire, jumbo size
> 2 way truss rod
> bone nut
> gotoh tuners
> hipshot bridge
> gold top pups (salvaged out of a Les Paul)
> 1 vol, 1 tone, 3 way selector
> neck profile is shaped similar to a 70's SG
> 
> Build thread here: http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/build-for-a-friend-2.324902/


Gorgeous!


----------



## slayer6699

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Finished today.
> 
> 6 string, 22 fret, 25" scale length, HH configuration
> Body - spanish cedar
> top - walnut
> neck 5 piece walnut and sapele
> fretboard - roasted birdseye maple
> headstock cap - matching walnut from body
> cream binding
> black side dots
> pearl inlays
> gold evo fret wire, jumbo size
> 2 way truss rod
> bone nut
> gotoh tuners
> hipshot bridge
> gold top pups (salvaged out of a Les Paul)
> 1 vol, 1 tone, 3 way selector
> neck profile is shaped similar to a 70's SG
> 
> Build thread here: http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/build-for-a-friend-2.324902/


Amazing build dude!!!


----------



## J_Mac

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Finished today.
> 
> 6 string, 22 fret, 25" scale length, HH configuration
> Body - spanish cedar
> top - walnut
> neck 5 piece walnut and sapele
> fretboard - roasted birdseye maple
> headstock cap - matching walnut from body
> cream binding
> black side dots
> pearl inlays
> gold evo fret wire, jumbo size
> 2 way truss rod
> bone nut
> gotoh tuners
> hipshot bridge
> gold top pups (salvaged out of a Les Paul)
> 1 vol, 1 tone, 3 way selector
> neck profile is shaped similar to a 70's SG
> 
> Build thread here: http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/build-for-a-friend-2.324902/


Holy f**k.


----------



## Bobro

MoonJelly said:


> Where is that? Kinda looks like Utah/Tatooine.


 
Finally got a close-up of the headstock. The greenish dot inlay is from an 18-century shipwreck washed up on Goleta Beach in California; the cannons went to a museum but my dad scored a small wooden beam. It's very green-colored tropical hardwood, maybe verawood (definitely not lignum vitae), and smelled very strongly of the ocean when I cut it up. You can see the headstock joint, which is long finger joints. This lets the headstock angle be as steep as you'd like, even like a lute, and is indestructible. The neck and headstock is East Indian plantation rosewood, which was a real pleasure to work, a dream wood with a very musical tap tone like a marimba bar. 

One of the pleasures I get from making this is that I took it into a music store, and your classic 1980's music store worker twat with a mullet said the neck would not last because you have to copy Gibson or Fender if you want a neck to last. You older guys already know the guy- gives young musicians shit like why bother starting a band because Steely Dan is already the Mozart of our times. Then a few weeks ago the owner wrote to tell me that the neck has never required a single adjustment in almost 30 years and the action is as sweet as the first day he had it. And of course, unlike a Gibson, there is zero chance of the headstock ever breaking off.


----------



## crackout

Here's my latest: http://sevenstring.org/threads/nh-ome-b-uilt-gd-bl4ckmachine-b2-with-walnut-goodness.332835/


----------



## Bobro

crackout said:


> Here's my latest: http://sevenstring.org/threads/nh-ome-b-uilt-gd-bl4ckmachine-b2-with-walnut-goodness.332835/




Beautiful!


----------



## Purelojik

HEY ALL!
So I haven't been back here in over a year and I thought I'd post up some stuff I've been building over the past year or two. Just got into my first choice fellowship in Hospice and Palliative Medicine and Geriatric Medicine after completing residency and man has time flown by. 

I've moved from Vegas to Reno and set up shop at a maker space here called Bridgewire. Pretty cool little place. I've been wanting to post more stuff here but it became so easy to just post on IG (akm_guitarworks) and the blog I've had since I started building (Akm.xyz). Anyways Enough rambling let's get to the good stuff. 
So Here we go!








*Koa Mini Guitar Prototype *
Specs:
Scale Length - 15in
Wild Figured Koa Top
African Mahogany Body
Indian Rosewood Fretboard and Headcap
Roasted Birdseye Maple Neck
BWB binding 
Jescar frets, Hipshot hardware with string saver saddles, Bourne’s pots
DiMarzio Vintage MiniBuckers
Daddario strings
Finished with Odie’s Oil and Waxes 






*One Piece Claro Walnut MultiScale 26-25*
Body: Claro Crotch Figure Walnut on One Piece African Mahogany

Neck:Roasted Flamed Maple on Ovangkol and Pau Ferro

Hardware: Hipshot

Pickup: Dimarzio Vintage Mini-humbucker

Finish: Odies Oil, Wood Butter and Wax





*My Personal Buckeye Burl 24.8in Scale Guitar*
Body : Black Limba
Top : Buckeye Burl
Neck : Pau Ferro
FB : African Blackwood
Ivoroid Binding, Jescar Frets, Hipshot Hardware
Daddario Strings
Mcnelly Pickups “Saint Nick” Set w/Custom Treble Bleed mod
Seymour Duncan Lil’ Screamin Demon w/coil tap (independent circuit – can be blended in) - Replaced with McNelly Dual Blade Pickup
Finish : Odies Oil and Wax Products














*Black Limba Mini Guitar 18in Scale Length*
Specs:
Scale Length: 18in
Body : Black Limba
Neck : Quartersawn Pau Ferro | Richlite FB |Koa inlay
5 Layer Pickguard
Pickups: GFS Alnico V Gold Foil - Surprisingly good for the price
Hardware: Hipshot
Frets: Jescar Jumbo
Strings: Daddario 12-60 Tuned E standard
Finish: Odie’s Dark Oil | Butter | Wax
Buckeye Burl Knob by Clay Carrillo of Archipelago Glass


All pictures taken by myself on a Fuji XT10 | 56mm f1.2 | 35mm f2


----------



## Zoobiedood

Wow, there is some beautiful art, right there.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Purelojik said:


> HEY ALL!
> So I haven't been back here in over a year and I thought I'd post up some stuff I've been building over the past year or two. Just got into my first choice fellowship in Hospice and Palliative Medicine and Geriatric Medicine after completing residency and man has time flown by.
> 
> I've moved from Vegas to Reno and set up shop at a maker space here called Bridgewire. Pretty cool little place. I've been wanting to post more stuff here but it became so easy to just post on IG (akm_guitarworks) and the blog I've had since I started building (Akm.xyz). Anyways Enough rambling let's get to the good stuff.
> So Here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Koa Mini Guitar Prototype *
> Specs:
> Scale Length - 15in
> Wild Figured Koa Top
> African Mahogany Body
> Indian Rosewood Fretboard and Headcap
> Roasted Birdseye Maple Neck
> BWB binding
> Jescar frets, Hipshot hardware with string saver saddles, Bourne’s pots
> DiMarzio Vintage MiniBuckers
> Daddario strings
> Finished with Odie’s Oil and Waxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One Piece Claro Walnut MultiScale 26-25*
> Body: Claro Crotch Figure Walnut on One Piece African Mahogany
> 
> Neck:Roasted Flamed Maple on Ovangkol and Pau Ferro
> 
> Hardware: Hipshot
> 
> Pickup: Dimarzio Vintage Mini-humbucker
> 
> Finish: Odies Oil, Wood Butter and Wax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My Personal Buckeye Burl 24.8in Scale Guitar*
> Body : Black Limba
> Top : Buckeye Burl
> Neck : Pau Ferro
> FB : African Blackwood
> Ivoroid Binding, Jescar Frets, Hipshot Hardware
> Daddario Strings
> Mcnelly Pickups “Saint Nick” Set w/Custom Treble Bleed mod
> Seymour Duncan Lil’ Screamin Demon w/coil tap (independent circuit – can be blended in) - Replaced with McNelly Dual Blade Pickup
> Finish : Odies Oil and Wax Products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Limba Mini Guitar 18in Scale Length*
> Specs:
> Scale Length: 18in
> Body : Black Limba
> Neck : Quartersawn Pau Ferro | Richlite FB |Koa inlay
> 5 Layer Pickguard
> Pickups: GFS Alnico V Gold Foil - Surprisingly good for the price
> Hardware: Hipshot
> Frets: Jescar Jumbo
> Strings: Daddario 12-60 Tuned E standard
> Finish: Odie’s Dark Oil | Butter | Wax
> Buckeye Burl Knob by Clay Carrillo of Archipelago Glass
> 
> 
> All pictures taken by myself on a Fuji XT10 | 56mm f1.2 | 35mm f2



Fucking loving these designs, dude.


----------



## Purelojik

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fucking loving these designs, dude.


Thanks man! It’s good to be back!


----------



## Lemonbaby

Wow man! Nice short-scales and where did you get that beautiful chunk of Claro?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Purelojik said:


> Thanks man! It’s good to be back!



Took a look at your site/Instagram, that Redwood topped single cut is hot.


----------



## Purelojik

Lemonbaby said:


> Wow man! Nice short-scales and where did you get that beautiful chunk of Claro?



Believe it or not I actually won it online in one of those Facebook giveaways. It was a single board along with a bookmarched pair that I’m saving for later. I literally made that shape to fit that single board haha


----------



## Purelojik

MaxOfMetal said:


> Took a look at your site/Instagram, that Redwood topped single cut is hot.


Thanks bud sadly I’ve since cannibalized that build. But I did make a buncha good recordings with that. It’s one of those builds that when I would look back at it I’ve made too many design mistakes that it eventually caused a visceral reaction lol


----------



## BlackMastodon

Purelojik said:


> HEY ALL!
> So I haven't been back here in over a year and I thought I'd post up some stuff I've been building over the past year or two. Just got into my first choice fellowship in Hospice and Palliative Medicine and Geriatric Medicine after completing residency and man has time flown by.
> 
> I've moved from Vegas to Reno and set up shop at a maker space here called Bridgewire. Pretty cool little place. I've been wanting to post more stuff here but it became so easy to just post on IG (akm_guitarworks) and the blog I've had since I started building (Akm.xyz). Anyways Enough rambling let's get to the good stuff.
> So Here we go!
> 
> *Koa Mini Guitar Prototype *
> Specs:
> Scale Length - 15in
> Wild Figured Koa Top
> African Mahogany Body
> Indian Rosewood Fretboard and Headcap
> Roasted Birdseye Maple Neck
> BWB binding
> Jescar frets, Hipshot hardware with string saver saddles, Bourne’s pots
> DiMarzio Vintage MiniBuckers
> Daddario strings
> Finished with Odie’s Oil and Waxes
> 
> *One Piece Claro Walnut MultiScale 26-25*
> Body: Claro Crotch Figure Walnut on One Piece African Mahogany
> 
> Neck:Roasted Flamed Maple on Ovangkol and Pau Ferro
> 
> Hardware: Hipshot
> 
> Pickup: Dimarzio Vintage Mini-humbucker
> 
> Finish: Odies Oil, Wood Butter and Wax
> 
> *My Personal Buckeye Burl 24.8in Scale Guitar*
> Body : Black Limba
> Top : Buckeye Burl
> Neck : Pau Ferro
> FB : African Blackwood
> Ivoroid Binding, Jescar Frets, Hipshot Hardware
> Daddario Strings
> Mcnelly Pickups “Saint Nick” Set w/Custom Treble Bleed mod
> Seymour Duncan Lil’ Screamin Demon w/coil tap (independent circuit – can be blended in) - Replaced with McNelly Dual Blade Pickup
> Finish : Odies Oil and Wax Products
> 
> *Black Limba Mini Guitar 18in Scale Length*
> Specs:
> Scale Length: 18in
> Body : Black Limba
> Neck : Quartersawn Pau Ferro | Richlite FB |Koa inlay
> 5 Layer Pickguard
> Pickups: GFS Alnico V Gold Foil - Surprisingly good for the price
> Hardware: Hipshot
> Frets: Jescar Jumbo
> Strings: Daddario 12-60 Tuned E standard
> Finish: Odie’s Dark Oil | Butter | Wax
> Buckeye Burl Knob by Clay Carrillo of Archipelago Glass
> 
> All pictures taken by myself on a Fuji XT10 | 56mm f1.2 | 35mm f2


But do the mini guitars djant!???


----------



## Purelojik

BlackMastodon said:


> But do the mini guitars djant!???


They do, but in moderation. Everyone wants to know if they can Djoint but no one asks whether the _SHOULD _Djant. Please remember to always Djoirt Responsibly


----------



## crackout

Purelojik said:


> They do, but in moderation. Everyone wants to know if they can Djoint but no one asks whether the _SHOULD _Djant. Please remember to always Djoirt Responsibly


I imagine these are better suited for leads, aren't they? The low strings are still relatively high pitch?


----------



## Purelojik

crackout said:


> I imagine these are better suited for leads, aren't they? The low strings are still relatively high pitch?


My koa mini guitar is higher pitched, kinda feels like constantly soloing on the high strings with distortion. With cleans it actually fits my low voice better for singing strangely enough. The most recent mini with the oickguard is actually in standard tuning with 12-60 strings on there and sounds really deep for how diminutive it really is with that 18 in scale


----------



## Pimiboj

Hey guys first post here, Just finished my first guitar ever. let me know what you think!

It's a neck through strat with a Limba body, Wenge/Padauk 5pc Neck, Ziricote top and a Birdseye Maple fretboard.
Hardware: Hipshot bridge, Hipshot Griplock Open tuners and Fishman fluence Modern pickups


----------



## MikeNeal

Pimiboj said:


> Hey guys first post here, Just finished my first guitar ever. let me know what you think!
> 
> It's a neck through strat with a Limba body, Wenge/Padauk 5pc Neck, Ziricote top and a Birdseye Maple fretboard.
> Hardware: Hipshot bridge, Hipshot Griplock Open tuners and Fishman fluence Modern pickups



If that's your first ever, then you really need to stick with it!

Incredible work


----------



## Pimiboj

MikeNeal said:


> If that's your first ever, then you really need to stick with it!
> 
> Incredible work


Thanks man! Next up is neck through 7 string pale moon ebony build, which I'll be documenting on here.


----------



## Tatu Aleksi

Here's my guitar build from 5 years ago. Still my go-to guitar. I ordered the neck from a local luthier with the measurements I wanted. I actually wanted to get a spruce body guitar at that time since my first guitar had that and it has really good tone to it. And since spruce is rarely used in guitar bodies, I decided to build one myself.

Finnish spruce body (natural color wax), maple neck and pau ferro fretboard.

As you can see, it already has some "mojo", the wax isn't really a hard finish, so a lot of pick hits can be seen in the guitar. However, I've tested some guitars with and without lacquer and I chose to go without. Maybe I'm just crazy, because quite much the only scenarios where you can hear the difference are playing without amp and with a really good clean/crunch amp setting, and there it's already a quite subtle difference. But I don't really care so much for the looks, it's more of a tool for me, and it's really responsive, inspiring and dynamic guitar to play. Spruce as a tonewood is really balanced and has great attack to it.

It has BKP Juggernaut pickups, with a volume knob and 3 way toggle switches for both pickups (wired as humbucker/off/coil split). I've actually ended up using mostly the split coil positions. By the way, I love the combination of Neck humbucker + split bridge pickup on cleans.

Anyway, pretty versatile guitar and it has quite low action. Nice to play, and my absolute favorite guitar. The neck is pretty fat profile compared to most shred and djent machines, which is really good for me  I think it's 21 mm at 1st fret. Radius is 16".

Also, I've only adjusted the neck like once in the last two years, that's how stable it is.


----------



## Taylor

Figured I'd post the pictures here too. My second build.

Specs:
25-26.5" Scale length
Neck-Through Body
Neck: 5 piece Walnut/Maple
Body: Black Limba with Quilt and Burl maple top
Fretboard: Cocobolo
Bridge: Hipshot Singles
Tuners: Hipshot Locking
Pickups: Homebrew
Finish: Tru-Oil back and neck, 2k on the top and headstock


----------



## narad

Purelojik said:


> HEY ALL!
> So I haven't been back here in over a year and I thought I'd post up some stuff I've been building over the past year or two. Just got into my first choice fellowship in Hospice and Palliative Medicine and Geriatric Medicine after completing residency and man has time flown by.
> 
> I've moved from Vegas to Reno and set up shop at a maker space here called Bridgewire. Pretty cool little place. I've been wanting to post more stuff here but it became so easy to just post on IG (akm_guitarworks) and the blog I've had since I started building (Akm.xyz). Anyways Enough rambling let's get to the good stuff.
> So Here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Koa Mini Guitar Prototype *
> Specs:
> Scale Length - 15in
> Wild Figured Koa Top
> African Mahogany Body
> Indian Rosewood Fretboard and Headcap
> Roasted Birdseye Maple Neck
> BWB binding
> Jescar frets, Hipshot hardware with string saver saddles, Bourne’s pots
> DiMarzio Vintage MiniBuckers
> Daddario strings
> Finished with Odie’s Oil and Waxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One Piece Claro Walnut MultiScale 26-25*
> Body: Claro Crotch Figure Walnut on One Piece African Mahogany
> 
> Neck:Roasted Flamed Maple on Ovangkol and Pau Ferro
> 
> Hardware: Hipshot
> 
> Pickup: Dimarzio Vintage Mini-humbucker
> 
> Finish: Odies Oil, Wood Butter and Wax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My Personal Buckeye Burl 24.8in Scale Guitar*
> Body : Black Limba
> Top : Buckeye Burl
> Neck : Pau Ferro
> FB : African Blackwood
> Ivoroid Binding, Jescar Frets, Hipshot Hardware
> Daddario Strings
> Mcnelly Pickups “Saint Nick” Set w/Custom Treble Bleed mod
> Seymour Duncan Lil’ Screamin Demon w/coil tap (independent circuit – can be blended in) - Replaced with McNelly Dual Blade Pickup
> Finish : Odies Oil and Wax Products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Limba Mini Guitar 18in Scale Length*
> Specs:
> Scale Length: 18in
> Body : Black Limba
> Neck : Quartersawn Pau Ferro | Richlite FB |Koa inlay
> 5 Layer Pickguard
> Pickups: GFS Alnico V Gold Foil - Surprisingly good for the price
> Hardware: Hipshot
> Frets: Jescar Jumbo
> Strings: Daddario 12-60 Tuned E standard
> Finish: Odie’s Dark Oil | Butter | Wax
> Buckeye Burl Knob by Clay Carrillo of Archipelago Glass
> 
> 
> All pictures taken by myself on a Fuji XT10 | 56mm f1.2 | 35mm f2



These are the absolute coolest! You really have an eye for design and how to incorporate the wood's figure into it!


----------



## Purelojik

Thanks man, means a lot to hear that!


----------



## HaMMerHeD

Lovely stuff Alex.


----------



## warped

Taylor said:


> Figured I'd post the pictures here too. My second build.
> 
> Specs:
> 25-26.5" Scale length
> Neck-Through Body
> Neck: 5 piece Walnut/Maple
> Body: Black Limba with Quilt and Burl maple top
> Fretboard: Cocobolo
> Bridge: Hipshot Singles
> Tuners: Hipshot Locking
> Pickups: Homebrew
> Finish: Tru-Oil back and neck, 2k on the top and headstock
> 
> View attachment 68497
> View attachment 68498
> View attachment 68499
> View attachment 68500
> View attachment 68501



Wow - great finish! It has a real 3D/Hologrphic/Oil Slick sort of appearance to it - amazing job


----------



## Adieu

Taylor said:


> Figured I'd post the pictures here too. My second build.
> 
> Specs:
> 25-26.5" Scale length
> Neck-Through Body
> Neck: 5 piece Walnut/Maple
> Body: Black Limba with Quilt and Burl maple top
> Fretboard: Cocobolo
> Bridge: Hipshot Singles
> Tuners: Hipshot Locking
> Pickups: Homebrew
> Finish: Tru-Oil back and neck, 2k on the top and headstock
> 
> View attachment 68497
> View attachment 68498
> View attachment 68499
> View attachment 68500
> View attachment 68501



How is that all-maple(?)-looking headstock joined onto that multipiece neck?

Or is that a rear headstock veneer?


----------



## Taylor

Adieu said:


> How is that all-maple(?)-looking headstock joined onto that multipiece neck?
> 
> Or is that a rear headstock veneer?



It's a veneer over the back because the laminates of the neck looked kind of ugly at the volute.


----------



## Adieu

Taylor said:


> It's a veneer over the back because the laminates of the neck looked kind of ugly at the volute.
> View attachment 70174



Nice

What is that, stained maple?


----------



## Taylor

Adieu said:


> Nice
> 
> What is that, stained maple?



The top is dyed with Transtint wood dyes. They're pretty easy to use I've found.


----------



## JohnnyWanders

Damn...I've seem some.of the sweetest and wierdest axes on this thread...good job guys.

Just throw some seymour.duncans or hate knuckles.in em and call it a day...hahaha


----------



## electriceye

Well, I completed my first build in nearly two years. Not sure where the time goes, but a little miffed at myself it’s taking me so long to build. Part of my problem is that I have started about 7 builds, so I tend to be a bit discombobulated/disorganized (depression doesn’t help either). Anyway, I’m pretty damn happy with this one. I was going for a nice, classy, raw, superstrat. No finish, other than Tung oil everywhere and clear coat satin on the face of the headstock to protect the logo. African mahogany with Peruvian walnut strip. Highly-figured BE maple neck and board, with carbon rods, SD Distortion Mayhem set pups. I made thee neck a little thicker than I’m used to. I was going to for something similar to my EBMM AXIS. I actually like it. Playing through my Line 6 Pod UX, it CRANKS. Great tone and sustain. I ran into a few issues, that can’t necessarily be fixed, but this is only my third build. Main problem is I had to move the bridge back 1/4”, so re-stringing this thing is a giant pain in the ass, due to the string holes not lining up well anymore. Oh well.

Next up is another superstrat and korina V!


----------



## crackout

Your b-string saddle adjustment is just wonky.


----------



## electriceye

crackout said:


> Your b-string saddle adjustment is just wonky.



I know. That was fixed when I re-placed the bridge and intonated it. I was just excited I was "done" and snapped a pic earlier.


----------



## Purelojik

Recently finished up this one. I used this slab of Claro Walnut that I'd wanted to use for a personal build but my coworker wanted something for his son as a surprise for his birthday. it's so hard to show the three dimentionality of this build but I tried my best. I used the Shaper Origin for all parts of the build and all routes.

Body: Claro Walnut - solid one piece with sapwood melting into heartwood
Scale Length: 24.8in
Neck: Perfect QSawn Roasted Maple
FB: Birdseye Roasted Maple w/Solid Brass Dots and Side Dots
Hardware: Hipshot
Pickups: Fishman Moderns (Voice 1 with individual Coil taps) using the battery pack
Knobs Custom made by Clayton Corrello at Archipelago Glass
Brass Retainer Block made by Julius Jahn
Strings: D'addario XT 10-52
Finish: Odies Oil and Wax
Back Cover: Paperstone Phenolic 

This was my first time using the Fishman Line of Pickups. I do like the sound but I want to try the others to see what the hype actually is. The wiring process is just tedious and honestly not worth the hassle at times. I feel like EMG has a better system in place. For those of you who follow my IG stories, you'd see I posted the mess of wires that comes with the installation and I know bass wiring setups that are prewired to minimize the hassle. Might just be me but I passed on my feedback to Gary at Fishman for what its worth. The company is super nice and has really been kind. The differences between Voice 1 and two were almost negligible, you can hear the difference but after playing a bit you'd be hard-pressed to really be bothered by the difference. So instead I wired the coil-split to the second voice so they would both kick in at the same time. This provided more of a difference but still didn't sound like a single-coil. Just wished they had a more streamlined system of wiring and also wish that the coil splits weren't soldered directly on the pickups themselves, with the number of wires going through the guitar it should be in line with the others on quick connects as well.


----------



## Lemonbaby

Daaaat tooop!


----------



## KR250

Stunning! I'm reading through your finishing techniques, very helpful! I've been using Odie's oils but haven't tried the butter/wax combo's yet.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Alex, what the hell are you doing wasting your time being a doctor when you could be making more of these beautiful guitars?


----------



## Purelojik

BlackMastodon said:


> Alex, what the hell are you doing wasting your time being a doctor when you could be making more of these beautiful guitars?


Thanks man!.

Haha well i need to bankroll my hobby man. This addiction isnt cheap. I recently purchased two walnut pieces which are WAY out of my budget. But worth it hahaha.


----------



## Dyster

not 100% sure this counts as i buildt it from parts not from scratch, i call it the ebay partocaster but i guess tax evasioncaster would also be apt,
mahogny body stained dark purple/black, maple neck/fretboard. missing strings (slow mail) and electronics are temporary. paid maybe 150 usd in total for the parts


----------



## ElRay

Dyster said:


> not 100% sure this counts as i buildt it from parts not from scratch, ...


In lieu of a dedicated "Partscaster (TM)" thread, it belongs here as much as any 'from scratch" build.

MODS: Want to make a sticky "SSO Partscaster Builds" thread?


----------



## Purelojik

Hey guys!

For years I've wanted to get a guitar into one of my med school buddies hands and after I threw the green quilted guitar into the bandsaw finally after years of errors, I've finally put together a guitar that I'm pretty happy with. Its a gift for him and its hard to let go because it sounds really really good. Its the last guitar I'll build before I move back to Vegas to start my big boy job. I'll be making a shop space in my new house and I'm honestly so excited for that. 

I don't know if any of you have tried Tim's Stagger Swagger Pickups, but damn they are nice. They're like a single-coil/p90 with the beef and hum canceling ability of a Humbucker. I've included some noodling clips on my blog here, and you can find them on Instagram as well. The Free-way switch allows me to use one side as a standard three-way switch like on a Les Paul and the other as a special set of coil taps which allow me to get some tones that are stratty and tele-e. 
Specs:


24.6 in English Walnut Neck from Goby Walnut
PaperStone fretboard
Shredded carbon fiber inlays from The Blank Space on Instagram
Jescar EVO gold fretwire
Quartersawn Spruce body
Figured Shedua Top from Todd @ Larose Guitars on Instagram
McNelly Stagger Swaggers V2 with 10%+ overwind on the bridge
Hipshot hardware
Graphtech string saver saddles and TUSQ nut
Freeway Switch
Knobs by THG knobs
Odie's Oil and waxes for the finish
Schiller S Locks with Levi’s Cotton Strap
StringJoy strings 10-48
Tuned E Standard
*Bridge was switched out with an all brass Unplated baseplate. Aesthetically it compliments the body wood, and top hues as well as the fret and knob colors*










































Any comments/questions are always welcome!!!


----------



## Mr_Mar10

hope everyone is staying safe n that

Most recent build; goldtop gti

https://ibb.co/VvjNwBs

2pc korina body, white binding, gold nitro paint
3pc mahogany neck ebony ferret board & headstock
Wilkinson hardware
Dimarzio breed & tone zone pups with coil split

Turned out sweet. Plus it saved me buying something gold & expensive


----------



## 3xt3rm1n4t0r

Just finished building a new 5 string. Second version of my old 5 string:
https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/building-a-second-version-of-my-5-string.344746/


----------



## pondman

7 String SG.


----------



## ElRay

pondman said:


> 7 String SG.
> View attachment 89033


Can I be adopted?


----------



## possumkiller

Purelojik said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> For years I've wanted to get a guitar into one of my med school buddies hands and after I threw the green quilted guitar into the bandsaw finally after years of errors, I've finally put together a guitar that I'm pretty happy with. Its a gift for him and its hard to let go because it sounds really really good. Its the last guitar I'll build before I move back to Vegas to start my big boy job. I'll be making a shop space in my new house and I'm honestly so excited for that.
> 
> I don't know if any of you have tried Tim's Stagger Swagger Pickups, but damn they are nice. They're like a single-coil/p90 with the beef and hum canceling ability of a Humbucker. I've included some noodling clips on my blog here, and you can find them on Instagram as well. The Free-way switch allows me to use one side as a standard three-way switch like on a Les Paul and the other as a special set of coil taps which allow me to get some tones that are stratty and tele-e.
> Specs:
> 
> 
> 24.6 in English Walnut Neck from Goby Walnut
> PaperStone fretboard
> Shredded carbon fiber inlays from The Blank Space on Instagram
> Jescar EVO gold fretwire
> Quartersawn Spruce body
> Figured Shedua Top from Todd @ Larose Guitars on Instagram
> McNelly Stagger Swaggers V2 with 10%+ overwind on the bridge
> Hipshot hardware
> Graphtech string saver saddles and TUSQ nut
> Freeway Switch
> Knobs by THG knobs
> Odie's Oil and waxes for the finish
> Schiller S Locks with Levi’s Cotton Strap
> StringJoy strings 10-48
> Tuned E Standard
> *Bridge was switched out with an all brass Unplated baseplate. Aesthetically it compliments the body wood, and top hues as well as the fret and knob colors*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments/questions are always welcome!!!


*1990s action movie trailer narrator*
In a world where the trashy, gaudy ass burbevelone pandemic has left no guitar company uninfected, one man takes tasteful use of exotic woods to the extreme.


----------



## pondman

ElRay said:


> Can I be adopted?



What's in it for me


----------



## ElRay

pondman said:


> What's in it for me


Somebody other than Mrs. Pondman to play test the guitars? In-house IT support? I'm fairly handy with CAD software, I can be the Steve Via to your design version of Frank Zappa and document the guitars "as built"?


----------



## c7spheres

pondman said:


> 7 String SG.
> View attachment 89033



You gotta be kiddin me. That is the holy grail of 7 string SG's! And even with a Floyd!? And that top. What is that top wood?


----------



## pondman

c7spheres said:


> You gotta be kiddin me. That is the holy grail of 7 string SG's! And even with a Floyd!? And that top. What is that top wood?



Its a piece of flamed Mahogany.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

Purelojik said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> For years I've wanted to get a guitar into one of my med school buddies hands and after I threw the green quilted guitar into the bandsaw finally after years of errors, I've finally put together a guitar that I'm pretty happy with. Its a gift for him and its hard to let go because it sounds really really good. Its the last guitar I'll build before I move back to Vegas to start my big boy job. I'll be making a shop space in my new house and I'm honestly so excited for that.
> 
> I don't know if any of you have tried Tim's Stagger Swagger Pickups, but damn they are nice. They're like a single-coil/p90 with the beef and hum canceling ability of a Humbucker. I've included some noodling clips on my blog here, and you can find them on Instagram as well. The Free-way switch allows me to use one side as a standard three-way switch like on a Les Paul and the other as a special set of coil taps which allow me to get some tones that are stratty and tele-e.
> Specs:
> 
> 
> 24.6 in English Walnut Neck from Goby Walnut
> PaperStone fretboard
> Shredded carbon fiber inlays from The Blank Space on Instagram
> Jescar EVO gold fretwire
> Quartersawn Spruce body
> Figured Shedua Top from Todd @ Larose Guitars on Instagram
> McNelly Stagger Swaggers V2 with 10%+ overwind on the bridge
> Hipshot hardware
> Graphtech string saver saddles and TUSQ nut
> Freeway Switch
> Knobs by THG knobs
> Odie's Oil and waxes for the finish
> Schiller S Locks with Levi’s Cotton Strap
> StringJoy strings 10-48
> Tuned E Standard
> *Bridge was switched out with an all brass Unplated baseplate. Aesthetically it compliments the body wood, and top hues as well as the fret and knob colors*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments/questions are always welcome!!!




Man incredible build. I Love the simplicity of it.


----------



## pondman

String Theory 8.


----------



## pondman

Waterfall Bubinga Tele.

Black Palmira fretboard.
Wenge, Mahogany, Maple strip and Padauk neck.
Smoked Tulipwood back body with Spalt Beech cap and Waterfall Bubinga top.
25.5 scale neck.




View attachment 89767


----------



## Quinn_Parsley

Here are some shots of my custom “karpcaster.” The body was hand-painted bu Mathias Chau, and it’s outfitted by a four-way switch and Suhr Classic T pickups


----------



## BlackMastodon

Quinn_Parsley said:


> Here are some shots of my custom “karpcaster.” The body was hand-painted bu Mathias Chau, and it’s outfitted by a four-way switch and Suhr Classic T pickups


I have never wanted to rock a Strat more in my life.


----------



## pondman

Winter Emerald.


----------



## Hollowway

Love that you’re posting these again, @pondman !


----------



## pondman

Hollowway said:


> Love that you’re posting these again, @pondman !



Cheers. I lost a lot of pics with most of the major hosting sites blackmailing by holding pics or deleting if your not willing to pay a subscription. I recovered a lot of stuff and will reinstate it over time.
I also noticed those cheeky bastards at Photobucket have watermarked many pics on here .


----------



## spudmunkey

Last 


pondman said:


> Cheers. I lost a lot of pics with most of the major hosting sites blackmailing by holding pics or deleting if your not willing to pay a subscription. I recovered a lot of stuff and will reinstate it over time.
> I also noticed those cheeky bastards at Photobucket have watermarked many pics on here .


rainy day, i spent 9 hours downloading my pics from Photobucket. The most annoying thing: it doesn't even let you SEE any photos beyond the 'free' 250. It blurs the rest. And it wouldn't always refresh when you've downloaded then deleted the 250 you CAN see, even after logging out and logging back in. SUuuuuper annoying.


----------



## pondman

Totally with you on that one. I load everything from my personal files these days. 
There were some stunning guitar builds on this page and now they are gone for good. 
The lesson to be learned is to not use hosting sites.
It took me ages to search and save to my files.


----------



## pondman

Puzzletop 8


----------



## odibrom

@pondman - this puzzled 8 stringer is one of your best. Super cool build, congrats!


----------



## ElRay

@pondman - How was the puzzle top cut? CNC?


----------



## pondman

You asked me this question 5 years ago 
I had the puzzle pieces laser cut from Silver Birch and rounded off the edges for a better 3d effect then stained em.


----------



## pondman

Roswell Rhoads fanned 7


----------



## odibrom

Yeah, a @pondman Roswell 7 stringer... Tuners do not mach the originals...


----------



## Purelojik

@pondman i challenge you to make a neck which is just all one continuous scarf joint bahaha


----------



## pondman

Boa Jem


----------



## pondman

Boa Jem


----------



## Spicypickles

God damn, scarfs on scarfs


----------



## foreright

Wow that is amazing!!


----------



## pondman

The Dark Side.


----------



## ElRay

I've ingested too many @pondman builds for my sanity. I now understand all those "mean girls" jealousy movies. I'm fighting the temptation to spread rumors about how he pads his wood supply by putting junk wood behind the good stuff.


----------



## pondman

Salamander and Vines Jem Custom.


----------



## Audiofront

What’s up. I’m new to and thought I would post a recent full neck-thru Tele build I just finished. Even though it is just a hobby for me, it’s nice to be amongst some major talent here in this group.


----------



## ChAoZ

Recently completed my first left hand build, Alder body, Maple / Walnut neck, Ebony fretboard with stainless frets, EMG 707 and Gotoh bridge & tuners


----------



## BlackMastodon

Audiofront said:


> What’s up. I’m new to and thought I would post a recent full neck-thru Tele build I just finished. Even though it is just a hobby for me, it’s nice to be amongst some major talent here in this group.


We're gonna need some bigger pics of that inlay. This is a beautiful tele inspired 7.


----------



## pondman

Builder- Pondman.
Fanned Flamingo Pink 8 string.


----------



## pondman

Builder - Pondman.
The Rustic Pig.
Made from an ancient piece of Lebanon Cedar I found on the floor of an exotic timber dealer I used to visit.


----------



## pondman

Builder - Pondman.

Wolfgang 7.


----------



## Hollowway

Man, @pondman, I was just about to say that the pink one is my favorite from you, and then I saw these other two builds, and I don't know if I can pick one, lol. You're a good builder, unquestionably, but your creativity is what makes these so beautiful!


----------



## pondman

Builder -Pondman.

Fanned Ash Fireman.


----------



## pondman

Builder- Pondman.

Jahra and the Snake. Everyone needs a six string.


----------



## pondman

Builder -Pondman.

Rustic Bloodbath. 

The guitar build from hell that cost me blood and pain.


----------



## pondman

Builder -Pondman.

Zirocashter 7.


----------



## pondman

Builder - Pondman.

Floral Tele.


----------



## pondman

Builder-Pondman.

Accidental Solar Flare.


----------



## pondman

Builder - Pondman.

The fRoG. 

It's so blinding green that it's almost impossible to photograph.


----------



## Spicypickles

That ziricote tele is so yummy


----------



## pondman

pondman said:


> The Dark Side.


I'll reinstate this one, the images vanished.


----------



## pondman

Builder- Pondman.

Toxic Jem.


----------



## pondman

Builder-Pondman.

Mint Choc Universe.


----------



## pondman

https://scontent.flba3-1.fna.fbcdn....=8c996628f19cbe898d4dbd6835779588&oe=6135F9C5






Builder- Pondman.

Tulip Fire.


----------



## USMarine75

pondman said:


> Builder - Pondman.
> 
> Wolfgang 7.



Do you combine shipping?


----------



## pondman

Builder - Pondman.

Cobweb Van Halen.


----------



## pondman

USMarine75 said:


> Do you combine shipping?



Yes sir , how many would you like ?


----------



## USMarine75

pondman said:


> Yes sir , how many would you like ?



EVH Cobweb and the EVH 7 to start.


----------



## Spicypickles

Indeed, that cobweb is ridiculous.


----------



## pondman

Builder-Pondman.

Rhoads 7 Birdseye Maple.


----------



## pondman

Builder - Pondman.

Rhoads Fanned 7.


----------



## pondman

Builder - Pondman.

Neon Yellow Universe.


----------



## pondman

Builder-Pondman.

The Dark Side 7.


----------



## pondman

Builder-Pondman

Hot Rod Universe.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

pondman said:


> Builder-Pondman
> 
> Hot Rod Universe.


out of all the cool stuff you've built this is probably my favorite


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> out of all the cool stuff you've built this is probably my favorite



I remember the puzzled 8 stringer which also is a pretty cool one. And I do like a lot the original designs @pondman occasionally posts...


----------



## pondman

Builder-Pondman.

VZ7.


----------



## pondman

Builder- Pondmaniac.

Toxic Universe reverse neck.


----------



## pondman

Builder - Pondman.

Ouija and Demons.


----------



## pondman

Builders- Pondman and Pondcat.

Black Cat Rhoads. Dedicated to my departed but not forgotten old friend Babe AKA Pondcat.


----------



## pondman

Builder-Pondman.

EVH Experiment.


----------



## pondman

Builder-Pondman.

Tamo Fano sixo.


----------



## pondman

Builder-Pondman.

Fanned Stone Tele.


----------



## pondman

Builder-Pondman.

Spalt Beech 7.


----------



## pondman

Builder-Pondman.

Maple and Green Jem. 

One of the first guitars I built.


----------



## pondman

Builder-Pondman.

Roswell Fanned 7.


----------



## pondman

Builder-Pondman.

DNA Style from many years ago.


----------



## pondman

Builder-Pondman.

Birdseye Maple Tele 7.


----------



## odibrom

@pondman 's photo dumps are always epic...


----------



## pondman

Builder-Pondnam

Purple Ash Jem.


----------



## pondman

Builder-Pondman.

V trilogy.


----------



## pondman

Builder-Pondman.

Neon Orange 8 Neck Through.


----------



## pondman

Builder-Pondman.

Bengal Tiger Jem with pyramids.


----------



## Adieu

Are you using brand name or copy hardware on those? 



pondman said:


> Builder-Pondman.
> 
> Roswell Fanned 7.


----------



## Lemonbaby

@pondman Mmmnnwwwwuuoooaaaahhh! Almost forgot all your awesome builds, so many cool JEM variations.


----------



## pondman

Builder-Pondman.

OOTS GMC.


----------



## pondman

Builder-Pondman.

Psychedelic Jem with DNA neck.

Not fully finished on these old shots.


----------



## pondman

Builder-Pondman.

Custom Jem- My first ever build.

I got so exited that I ended up building the body and neck in a day.


----------



## NickS

@pondman How many guitars do you have?


----------



## pondman

NickS said:


> @pondman How many guitars do you have?



I don't know and I don't know how many I've built. I'm going through all my photo files trying to work things out.


NickS said:


> @pondman How many guitars do you have?


----------



## pondman

Builder-Pondmanus.

Salamander and Vines Jem.


----------



## odibrom

Hey, @pondman post here the collective picture of guitars you posted on Facebook...


----------



## pondman

odibrom said:


> Hey, @pondman post here the collective picture of guitars you posted on Facebook...



You mean this one ? Its an old pic, there are a lot more builds in there now.


----------



## pondman

Builder-Pondman.

Custom Jem PMC


----------



## pondman

Builder-Pondman.

Custom Jem LNG.


----------



## -snake

Builder: -snake
Finished: 9-11-21


----------



## snake88

Builder: -snake
Finished: Early 2020


----------



## snake88

Builder: -snake
Finished: 10-3-21


----------



## ToolmasterOfBrainerd

Builder: ToolmasterOfBrainerd
Finished: 7/30/2020


----------



## -snake

snake88 said:


> Builder: -snake
> Finished: 10-3-21
> View attachment 98424


----------



## aberg

Builder: aberg
Finished: 2021 july
Custom: Everything


----------



## aberg




----------



## Solinvictus0

Lil dude got some emgs?! That's rad


----------



## Hollowway

I don’t build, but I want to say you guys are awesome!  Some insane skills in here! 

If you ever have one of your guitars stolen, you can call the criminal and say, "I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom I can tell you I don't have money, but what I do have are a very particular set of skills. Skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that will allow me to just build another guitar, exactly like the one you stole, and then you won’t matter any more. Oh, and I’ll still kill you."


----------



## aberg

Forgot to post a picture of the back. 
I just love the black limba figure on this one.


----------



## littlebadboy

Hollowway said:


> I don’t build, but I want to say you guys are awesome!  Some insane skills in here!
> 
> If you ever have one of your guitars stolen, you can call the criminal and say, "I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom I can tell you I don't have money, but what I do have are a very particular set of skills. Skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that will allow me to just build another guitar, exactly like the one you stole, and then you won’t matter any more. Oh, and I’ll still kill you."



Aha, Liam Neeson movie aficionado I see.

Not a guitar builder either, but same thoughts, you guys have insanely beautiful guitars!


----------



## -snake

Builder: -snake
Finished: 1-31-22


----------



## -snake

Builder: -snake
Finished: Summer '21


----------



## col

Builder: col

Built in 2021:















More coming soon.


----------



## dmlinger

The headstock on that flame maple super strat is sweet...different and I really like it. Solid work


----------



## col

dmlinger said:


> The headstock on that flame maple super strat is sweet...different and I really like it. Solid work


Thanks! I wanted to do somewhat of a mix of the Horizon and Stephen Carpenter tele headstock shapes.


----------



## col

Another one in 2022, first neckthrough I've done.


----------



## odibrom

col said:


> Another one in 2022, first neckthrough I've done.
> 
> View attachment 106081
> 
> View attachment 106082


Nice... looks sharp, as smoking sharp.


----------



## thebeesknees22

col said:


> Builder: col
> 
> Built in 2021:
> View attachment 104298
> 
> 
> View attachment 104299
> 
> View attachment 104301
> 
> 
> View attachment 104300
> 
> View attachment 104302
> 
> View attachment 104303
> 
> 
> More coming soon.



sick job on all your builds dude! I really dig that black tele with the orange scuff pickguard. 

Your V is super nice too


----------



## BlackMastodon

thebeesknees22 said:


> sick job on all your builds dude! I really dig that black tele with the orange scuff pickguard.
> 
> Your V is super nice too


Geeze, man, you can't just tell someone they have a nice V. Have some class!


----------



## thebeesknees22

BlackMastodon said:


> Geeze, man, you can't just tell someone they have a nice V. Have some class!



LOL

son of a..... Where are my manners.


----------



## col

Lol.

Thanks guys! Lots of mistakes made, hopefully taught me things. With this latest build starting to feel the quality is getting close to where I want to be.

Waiting for hardware.


----------



## ElRay

BlackMastodon said:


> Geeze, man, you can't just tell someone they have a nice V. Have some class!


It could be worse, @thebeesknees22 could be complementing @col 's Mom's V.


----------



## Lemonbaby




----------



## thebeesknees22

Lemonbaby said:


>



Nice dude! Really diggin' the transparent blue pickguard


----------



## -snake

Builder: -snake
Finished: 5-30-22


----------



## -snake

-snake said:


> Builder: -snake
> Finished: 5-30-22


----------



## col

It's done now, some satin sheet pics.


----------



## ChAoZ

Just got this one finished, Honduran Mahogany body with a lightly figured Blackbean top, 6 piece Wenge neck with Indian Rosewood fretboard, jumbo stainless steel frets Gotoh truss rod, bridge and tuners, Seymour Duncan - Slash pickup set, black pearloid binding on body and neck including headstock, strung with a set of D'Addario 10's, sounds and plays as good as it looks \m/ > < \m/


----------



## eaeolian

ChAoZ said:


> Just got this one finished, Honduran Mahogany body with a lightly figured Blackbean top, 6 piece Wenge neck with Indian Rosewood fretboard, jumbo stainless steel frets Gotoh truss rod, bridge and tuners, Seymour Duncan - Slash pickup set, black pearloid binding on body and neck including headstock, strung with a set of D'Addario 10's, sounds and plays as good as it looks \m/ > < \m/
> 
> View attachment 110503


That's pretty.


----------



## BurningRome

Lemonbaby said:


>


Super clean look. The knobs go great with the paint color, super clean. Where did you get the knobs?


----------



## Lemonbaby

BurningRome said:


> Super clean look. The knobs go great with the paint color, super clean. Where did you get the knobs?



China stuff from Amazon.


----------



## col

Batman parody seven. Set neck 27" scale, glow dots for fretmarkers, ss frets, EMG 85-7.










Truss rod cover


Control cavity cover


----------



## Lemonbaby




----------



## JSil13

Just finished this one this weekend. I printed out Explorer plans and made some slight alterations. Basswood body painted up with Dupli-Color graphite metallic. Warmoth Arcade maple/rosewood neck. Hipshot open gear locking tuners, Tusq XL nut, Hipshot bridge, and a Seymour Duncan Black Winter.


----------



## Alberto7

I would like to nominate this little beauty by @DistinguishedPapyrus . Thing is gorgeous.


----------



## Lemonbaby

New Partscaster with blue over sunburst relic...


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

First build for me in a few years. Great way to pick up the habit again, needed something to get my mind back on good hobbies. 

build thread here


----------



## Purelojik

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> First build for me in a few years. Great way to pick up the habit again, needed something to get my mind back on good hobbies.
> 
> build thread here


I love this build. Any videos or sound clips?


----------



## aberg

Semi-hollow 6-string with extra everything.

Compound this and one-piece that and carbon here and there. 
Limba, maple, ebony, moose horns and mother of pearl.

More is more... 

www.instagram.com/abergguitars/


----------



## odibrom

Nice, but... still a bit short in the "more is more" business... how's the circuit?


----------



## aberg

Ok. A lot is more for this one. 

Master volume with a blend volume for the middle pickup. 3-way switches neck and bridge. Might add push-pull on the blend to be able to select only the middle.


----------



## odibrom

aberg said:


> Ok. A lot is more for this one.
> 
> Master volume with a blend volume for the middle pickup. 3-way switches neck and bridge. Might add push-pull on the blend to be able to select only the middle.
> 
> View attachment 114545



Lol on the barb wire as a "ground collector". Regarding the blend, search for Stereo pots with center mark. These are basically 2 independent pot controlled by one shaft. I used one of those in an HSH guitar I have to blend in the middle pickup or eventually to isolate it from the rest. works great!...

Now, you could spice things a bit with Seymour Duncan's Tripleshot rings and gain access to independent coil management on all 3 hums. IF you do dive in this, DO install them with their switches at the treble strings' side, not at the bass strings' one as Seymour suggests. Since the guitar is an arch top, you may need to grind a bit of plastic out of those rings to level them properly. saddly, Seymour doesn't make these rings for lefties, or I'd suggest you to use those instead...


----------



## AMOS




----------



## starsnuffer

Few from this year:





https://scontent.fsac1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t39.30808-6/311567869_931556228230515_1395816287462342560_n.jpg?stp=cp6_dst-jpg_s600x600&_nc_cat=100&ccb=1-7&_nc_sid=8bfeb9&_nc_ohc=l9y6j6ad0ecAX9TgRzm&_nc_ht=scontent.fsac1-1.fna&oh=00_AfDRxq5lzRa-MW38N_EQjgKKP1xcYSkihCOJJQmIvicugg&oe=636A65D0




https://scontent.fsac1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t39.30808-6/311453240_931556274897177_2684384566425960833_n.jpg?stp=cp6_dst-jpg_s600x600&_nc_cat=101&ccb=1-7&_nc_sid=8bfeb9&_nc_ohc=0Qd5s7-L9_AAX-z5h-Q&tn=kN2UQMNZgHanEWwN&_nc_ht=scontent.fsac1-1.fna&oh=00_AfBdgz3KN8MEpCr6TBqnxrPmYqcM5PBaHIZB7ptxkLxceg&oe=636A3163


----------



## starsnuffer

https://i.imgur.com/qaldsTd.jpeg
https://i.imgur.com/TsvSAj5.jpeg


----------



## -snake

Builder: -snake
Finished: Oct 2022

Just a fun mod project


----------



## 7stringDemon

^ Nice, one of those in red was my first guitar. I tried modding it at 15 and destroyed it


----------



## col

First LP done. Heavy beast. Quilted sapele top, maple middle, khaya back. Honduran mahogany qs neck, ebony fretboard. Flamed birch binding and headstock veneer. Tru oil finish. Handwound pickups, 50's wiring.


----------



## ElRay

col said:


> First LP done. Heavy beast. Quilted sapele top, maple middle, khaya back. Honduran mahogany qs neck, ebony fretboard. Flamed birch binding and headstock veneer. Tru oil finish. Handwound pickups, 50's wiring.
> 
> 
> View attachment 118241
> 
> 
> View attachment 118242
> 
> 
> View attachment 118243
> 
> 
> View attachment 118244


----------



## -snake

Builder: -snake
Finished: 12-31-22


----------



## -snake

ElRay said:


>








Stringjoy Guitar String Tension Calculator


The Stringjoy Guitar String Tension Calculator is the easiest and best tool to build the perfect balanced tension set of strings for your guitar or bass.




tension.stringjoy.com


----------



## ElRay

-snake said:


> Stringjoy Guitar String Tension Calculator
> 
> 
> The Stringjoy Guitar String Tension Calculator is the easiest and best tool to build the perfect balanced tension set of strings for your guitar or bass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tension.stringjoy.com


For StringJoy, 18.84# should be 17.7#


----------



## -snake

I know but there are no in-between guages


----------



## -snake

Next size up is 19#


----------



## ElRay

-snake said:


> I know but there are no in-between guages






A little Vogon Poetry to add to the theme:

See, see the extended range sky 
Marvel at its big black depths.
Tell me, ~snake do you 
Wonder why the nauseated ignore you? 
Why its foobly stare 
makes you feel Jazz III picks. 
I can tell you, it is 
Worried by your vocal toan and facial growth 
That sounds like 
A double stroke to my flams …
Or almost, but not completely, unlike Djent
What's more, it knows
Your bottle of cheese, that once was milk, lost in the potting shed
Smells of used wound strings.
Everything under the big extended-range, multi-scaled sky
Asks why, why, why do you even bother?
You only charm The Adminishredder.

… and So long and thanks for the fish!


EDIT: As I re-read this, Weird Al needs to parody Björk's "Pagan Poetry" with "Vøgön Pöétry" inspired lyrics.


----------

